# The Cut Starts Here:  Jodi



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2003)

I did a 3 week mini bulk and then including the Holiday Goodies compliments of my Gram,  I have put on a few pounds.  I will not and I have not flipped out about it though.  My jeans and pants all still fit and I don't look any different.  I am however a bit stronger than before I started.  All my w8s went up during the mini bulk, especially my squats, so, like I said before, I'm not going to complain about the 4-5lb w8 gain.

I plan to start my diet as follows:

5 Meals Per Day with these totals:

Protein: 175 G
Fat: 60-70 G
Carbs: Under 30G Active w/ Carb ups in last Meal every 4 days
Total Cals: 1500 approx.

Beginning Stats:  

Age: 30
W8:  119 lbs
Height:  5'1"

Skinfolds:  15.5% 
Chest: 7
Tri: 9
Bi: 3
Subscap: 6.5
SI: 10
Ab: 10
Leg: 8
Calf: 6
Axilla: 5

Measurements:
Chest:34
Waist: 27.5
Hips: 34.25
Arms: 10.5
Thigh: 20.5
Calf: 13.5


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2003)

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
2 C. Coffee (the real stuff) w/ Splenda
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Chipolte Spice

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax 
1 tsp. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
Celery

Meal 4:
5 oz. Cooked Pollack
2 tsp. Coconut Oil
1 C. Green Beans
2 tsp. Balsamic Vinegrette

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1 T. Nutriflax
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Heavy Cream

5 L. Water


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2003)

*Legs 1/6/03*

*Superset*
4 Sets Front Squats:  BBx12, 65x12, 85x12, 95x12 (not sure bout these, they hurt my shoulders)
4 Sets Hack Squats:  100x12, 105x12, 110x12, 120x12

*Superset*
4 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  50x12, 60x12, 65x12, 70x12
4 Sets Harrop Curls:  BWx12 clap: a ham exercise I like and OMG, hams are gonna hurt tomorrow)


3 Sets DB Lunges:  1 Set Forward 20x12, 1 Set Backward 20x12, 1 Set Side 20x12 (didn't like the side ones)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)

Meals 1/7/03

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 C. Green Beans
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Heavy Cream
2 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chicken
2 tsp. CO
1 Can Asparagus

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
2 tsp. CO
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 Packet Splenda
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)

*Chest Workout 1/7/03*

4 Sets DB Press on Ball:  35x12, 40x2, 45x12, 45x10
3 Sets Incline Hammer Chest Press:  70x12, 80x12, 90x12

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Fly on Ball:  30x12, 30x12, 30x12
3 Sets Pec Machine Fly:  60x12, 70x12, 80x10

2 Sets Machine Chest Press:  Drop Sets: 100x12 + 80x12 + 60x12, 100x12 + 80x6 + 60x8


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

*sigh*.....I suck, lol.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)

Well I doubt that!   

I still have puny weak arms and shoulders.  LOL!

Only my chest and legs ever seem to increase.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah right...have ya checked my journal...did chest today...I suck!  lol


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 1 tsp. Chipolte Spice



Okay so I'm slow on the uptake. Do you get this at the regular market? That would add some good kick


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)

I think you can but when I went to AZ on vacation this past summer I bought it in Scottsdale.  I'm sure they sell it anywhere though.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

Meals 1/8/03

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 C. Green Beans
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
2 tsp. CO
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
3.5 tsp. Safflower Mayo
Chopped Celery

Meal 4:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Packet Splenda
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 Packet Splenda
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Mochy - Can you tell me about the Harrop Curls for hamstrings?  How do you do them?  Thanks!  As always your journal looks awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

I asked w8 the same question the other day.  Here is her response.



> on the decline bench, heels hooked, knees on pad....slowly lower yourself (or hold yourself) and catch yourself on the bar supports, push yourself back up explosively.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

30 mins Moderate Cardio on Bike.

I skipped my back w/o today and will do it tomorrow.  I'm sick and I just didn't have the energy.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> *Chest Workout 1/7/03*
> 
> 4 Sets DB Press on Ball:  35x12, 40x2, 45x12, 45x10
> ...



Damn woman, you're strong.  I think I would have trouble with 45's on a Swiss ball.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks Ponyboy, I try!   

Ok this is weird seeing my name now.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I like it, lol


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2003)

So tonight is my carb up which I have everything I need.  I live so my grocery shopping is for 1 but people still look at you funny when you buy 1 banana at the grocery store.  LOL

The only thing I don't have is any nut butter or regular butter.  I've been trying to stay away from the nut butters because I tend to go overboard.  Is there anything else I can use in place for the fat.  Its only 7G of fat, what about 1.5 tsp. Flax?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2003)

Jodi,
       What do you consume for your carb up,  I am assuming Sweet Potato, Whole Oatmeal, and the banana.  What is the Nut butter for?

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Flax will do 

Iain....there's a carb up thread in the sticky in nutrition...it explains how much to eat, what to eat and why


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2003)

Meals for 1/9/03

4-5 L Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg Whites
1 C. Green beans
1 tsp. CO

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 3:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
1 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cooked Chicken
1 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 5:
3/4 C. Oats
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1 Banana
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Nat PB


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, I broke down and bought some PB.  Just a little though to make it through my carb ups until I move.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

Meals 1/10/03

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 tsp. CO
2 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
6 oz. Sirloin
2 C. Salad Greens
Peppers/Onions
2 tsp. Olive Oil
2 tsp. Vinegar
1/4 C. Sliced Black Olives

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Packet Splenda
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Meal 4:
2.5 oz. Cooked Chicken
1/2 T. CO
1 Whole Egg
1 Egg White
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 Packet Splenda
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

*Back Workout 1/10/03*

I took it easy today cuz I've been sick.  I normally can do better than this though.   

3 Sets NG Chins:  10, 6, 5
3 Sets WG Pulldown:  70x12, 70x12, 70x12

*Superset*
3 Sets T Bar Row:  45x12, 45x10, 45x10
3 Sets Machine Row:  60x12, 60x10, 60x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated Good Mornings:  30x12, 50x12, 60x12
3 Sets Back Ext:  BWx12


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey, still pretty impressive!
Keep up the good work!

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

OK, so I know alcohol is BAD!  Also, I'm not feeling the greatest but I'm not here much longer and some friends of mine want to take me out tonight to the bar!

So HOW much damage would I do by having a few drinks tonight?  For example, vodka & diet, or bacardi & diet.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

Well...TCD says anything you eat while drinking alcohol gets stored  Other than that...alcohol will only delay fat burning.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

Alright so in light of this knowledge, I have decided to go and drink!  I won't be eating while drinking!  Delaying fat burning for a few hours or even half a day I can live with.  Adding fat I cannot!   Well you all have a good night, I WILL!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2003)

have fun Jodi!  it's cool using your name now!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

Meals 1/11/03

5 L. Water  (tried for 6 but it didn't happen)

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 tsp. CO
2 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Packet Splenda
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
1 Egg White
1 C. Broccoli
2 tsp. CO
1.5 tsp. PB

Meal 4:
5 oz. Pollock
1/2 T. CO
1 C. Broccoli
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 Packet Splenda
2 tsp. Flax
2 tsp. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

*Shoulders 1/11/03*

4 Sets BB Press:  50x12, 55x10, 60x8, 65x7  (DP I finally got past 55  )
3 Sets BB Shrugs:  100x12, 105x12, 110x12
3 Sets CB Upright Rows:  40x12, 50x12, 60x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Lying Laterals:  15x12, 15x12, 15x10
3 Sets Bent Over Lateral Raise:  15x12, 15x12, 15x10

1 Set Lateral Machine:  Trip Drop:  40x6 + 30x8 + 20x10 + 10x12


----------



## tigress (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi Jodi. What's CO? You may have said somewhere else, if so, I missed it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

Coconut Oil


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

And its yummy!  Well I don't know how yummy it is plain but it sure is good to pan fry with!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

Jodi, w8...says bake w/it! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

Well if I could eat baked goodies I would!   

Did you see my workout?  I was proud of myself today!  Sick and all!  Actually that Defense Plus is kick ass.  I felt a world better after 1 day of those things.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Meals 1/11/03
> 
> 5 L. Water  (tried for 6 but it didn't happen)
> ...



Damn, you eat like a horse...sure don't look like one though 

You definitely ate better than me today!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

> Damn, you eat like a horse



   Gee thanks.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

You're welcome


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Did you see my workout?  I was proud of myself today!  Sick and all!  Actually that Defense Plus is kick ass.  I felt a world better after 1 day of those things.




I'm sorry Miss....you'll not be allowed to W/O anymore, I am tired of you kicking my ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

That's because she listens to the Pain! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sorry Miss....you'll not be allowed to W/O anymore, I am tired of you kicking my ass




There's this girl at the gym thats really incredible.  I was all proud putting 65lbs on for Shoulder Presses. She comes over and asks if she can work in with me.  She's not big or anything, a little more muscular than me and taller.  She put 90lbs on it and Pressed it and that was her warmup!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

Dumbells or machine? or barbell?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

Barbell


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
Celery

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Top Round
1 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli 

Meal 4:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

*****Cheat*** Small tiny nibble cheesecake and carrot cake (and I mean small)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

*Pathetic Arm Workout 1/12/03*

*Superset*
3 Sets Camb Pressdown:  100x12, 110x12, 110x12
3 Sets Incline Rope Ext:  40x12, 40x7, 40x6
3 Sets Benchdips:  BWx12, BWx12, BWx12

*Superset*
3 Sets BB Curls:  45x12, 45x10, 45x8
3 Sets DB Hammer:  15x12, 15x10, 15x8
3 Sets DB Preacher:  15x12, 15x10, 15x8


Forgot abs and cardio.  I was gonna go back but I said fuck it!


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

I like the way you did your workout. I do something similar to that when I do arms.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

I had help!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I had help!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

I am out of flax.  I don't want to go and waste money on another bottle because I'm leaving in a week and I don't want to waste it.  I have no way of keeping it cold on my trip back.  I guess my fat sources will come from:

Yolks
Peanuts
Peanut Butter
Heavy Cream
CO
Safflower Mayo

Any thoughts on this?  I could go get Flax Caps???????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

or 8 oz is 2 T per day for a week and swig for good luck!  

On your trip..all of the above, but 14 caps to a T 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

Alright I'll go get an 8 oz. bottle tomorrow.  I'm gonna be floating with flax by the end of the week you know!


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Jodi...I got something for you


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

tempting????


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Kuso, You know whats even worse.  I HAVE SIX OF THEM IN MY FREEZER AND I CAN'T TOUCH THEM!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

I just found out that my ex-husband is getting remarried this year to that girl he met a few months ago.  So soon after our divorce, I feel like heart has been ripped out again.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry Jodi - as much as you tell yourself it shouldn't matter anymore this kind of thing is going to hurt.  You're in my thoughts and I hope the pain goes away quickly.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just found out that my ex-husband is getting remarried this year to that girl he met a few months ago.  So soon after our divorce, I feel like heart has been ripped out again.




Hey Jodi, I know these things suck big time...although I wasn't married, my ex-GF and myself were together for 3 years, and then one day in September she decides that she didn't wanna do this anymore (living together, being "together" living in ORlando going to UCF)...well, there's more to it than that...but long story made short..she moved out, said we'd be really close friends, then basically never calls or talks to me...so it's really hard going from living together and having those great conversations about absolutely nothing to never hearing from her or knowing what's going on with her at all...and living in the damn apartment all alone, by myself with no friends in this damn town.

So, I am not trying to "one up" ya there, I just know how shitty it can get...but, I'm trying to keep up my spirits and dive into my schoolwork and of course, the gym!  I'm seeing her tonight at my friends' show...we'll see how this goes..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys!  I still talk to him on a weekly basis.  It just really hurts.  After 11 years I feel like our relationship doesn't mean anything to him.  I don't understand how he could marry someone else so soon.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
2 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Top Round
2 tsp. CO
1 C. Green Beans/Mushrooms/Onions

Meal 4:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Meal 5:
3/4 C. Oats
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1 C. Broccoli
1 Small Banana
1 T. Nat PB


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2003)

so hard to guess without knowing him or your situation but the first thing that pops into my mind - he's likely doing it to avoid the introspection of thinking about your divorce and avoiding his feelings.  i'm no "expert" but it seems like people sometimes make big decisions in a hurry so they don't have to deal with things.....sort of like keep moving so the sadness can't grab ahold.

just one thought.

you're so wonderful jodi - smart, funny and kind (i can see all that here on the forums without really "knowing" you and other people can too)  i hope there are some very happy times ahead for you very soon!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

*Legs 1/13/03*

Squat Racks were all being used, had to start w/ Hack machine  

4 Sets Hack Squats:  120x12, 120x12, 120x12, 120x12

4 Sets Squats:  185x8, 155x12, 155x10, 165x10 (had to lower for the rest of them, form was bad.  I think doing hacks first ruined)

*Superset*
4 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  70x12, 70x12, 70x12, 70x12
4 Sets Harrop Curls:  BWx12 

3 Sets DB Lunges:  1 Set Forward 20x12, 1 Set Backward 20x12, 1 Set Side 20x12

*Superset*
2 Sets Knee Ups: 20
2 Sets Jacknife: 8lb med ballx20
2 sets Reverse Crunch: 20


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> so hard to guess without knowing him or your situation but the first thing that pops into my mind - he's likely doing it to avoid the introspection of thinking about your divorce and avoiding his feelings.  i'm no "expert" but it seems like people sometimes make big decisions in a hurry so they don't have to deal with things.....sort of like keep moving so the sadness can't grab ahold.
> 
> just one thought.
> ...



Thank you NG!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2003)

and let's not forget - you have GREAT legs!  (didja smile?)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> *Legs 1/13/03*
> 
> Squat Racks were all being used, had to start w/ Hack machine
> ...



Jodi, sorry to hear ......

But your W/O rocked, 185 X 8 on third exercise ........while my whimpy partners didn't even want to squat at the end of the W/O...(so I did it w/o them) 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks DP, actually it was the 2nd exercise.  But still, next time I'm sticking to doing my squats first.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

My Bad...why not try first and last?  Ask w8, it ROCKS   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh hell yeah ...whole new meaning to the word "Pain"!

But it is kinda cool when you're just going on sheer determination


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> Oh hell yeah ...whole new meaning to the word "Pain"!




 OK, maybe!!  I'm scared!


BTW - my meals looking ok to you guys?  I gained 1/2 pound, I know w8 don't matter but still on a cut and right after my bulk I guess I expected more!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

You should be! 

Meals are fine 


I think the w8 may be a complication of what you and I discussed......give it a few days OK? (I think we have had this talk before LOL)



DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't even think about that!  Ok, *hangs head in shame* I feel stupid now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Str8...drop and give me 20! 

Good Night Jodster...will you take the next shift,  PLEASE  

DP


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

Keep up the good work Jodi..lookin' good.

And you and I just have to keep our heads up.  I have the EXACT same feeling when it comes to my past relationship.  I saw her tonight and, it was tough.  We talk often, usualyl online though...and she seems to be avoiding me like the plague..I dunno why, I honestly treated her like a queen b/c I feel that's how it should be, and I liked being like that.  but now, it's as though I'm something to   fear or totally avoid!  oh well, I"ll get through it, and so will you!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Good Night Jodster...will you take the next shift,  PLEASE
> DP



 thats asking alot your know!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Keep up the good work Jodi..lookin' good.
> 
> And you and I just have to keep our heads up.  I have the EXACT same feeling when it comes to my past relationship.  I saw her tonight and, it was tough.  We talk often, usualyl online though...and she seems to be avoiding me like the plague..I dunno why, I honestly treated her like a queen b/c I feel that's how it should be, and I liked being like that.  but now, it's as though I'm something to   fear or totally avoid!  oh well, I"ll get through it, and so will you!



Thanks Freeman!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

You're welcome!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 C. Coffee
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
Celery

Meal 4:
4 oz. Top Sirloin (weighed raw)
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower
2 tsp. CO

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1 T. Nutriflax


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

*Chest Workout 1/14/03*

4 Sets DB Press on Ball:  45x12, 45x12, 45x12, 45x12 (whose says you can't gain muscle and cut at the same time)

3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength Press:  100x12, 100x12, 100x12

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Fly on Ball:  30x12, 30x10, 30x8
3 Sets Machine Fly:  80x12, 80x12, 80x10

2 Sets Machine Chest Press:  Double Drop: 100x12 + 80x10 + 60x8,  100x15 + 80x8 + 60x8


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

will there be a meal#6?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

Nope.     Never is.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> *Chest Workout 1/14/03*
> 
> 4 Sets DB Press on Ball:  45x12, 45x12, 45x12, 45x12 (whose says you can't gain muscle and cut at the same time)
> ...



Damn Jodi,  , it's harder on the ball! 

w8 is gonna want to "flush herself now" when she see's that 

.....you're almost ready to hang with my partners, Power K did incline DB's today with  55's.....but she is 5'7" 137ish 

You ROCK 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

I gotta stop reading this fuqqing journal


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

hmmm I'm sensing a good little competition here!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hmmm I'm sensing a good little competition here!



Sorry Freeman, no competition here.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hmmm I'm sensing a good little competition here!




Ha ha! No....I'm just kidding, lol  ....Jodi kicks ass and I'm proud of her


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

me too...someday I'll make you proud too!   I'm working on it!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ha ha! No....I'm just kidding, lol  ....Jodi kicks ass and I'm proud of her



Thanks w8!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> me too...someday I'll make you proud too!   I'm working on it!



I have no doubts!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2003)

Damn! You kicked some serious ass in that chest workout,  keep up the great work, seeing your numbers motivates me to work a little harder next workout!

IDF


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

holy crap.....girl you ROCK


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2003)

6.5 L Water
2 C. Coffee w/ Splenda
Crystal Light

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 4:
3 oz. Top Round (weighed raw)
2 Egg Whites
2 tsp. CO
1 C. Cauliflower

Meal 5:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 packet Splenda
2 Egg Whites
1 T. Nutriflax


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2003)

*Back Workout 1/15/03*

3 Sets NG Chins:  8, 6, 6  
3 Sets WG Pulldown:  80x12, 80x10, 80x8

*Superset*
3 Sets T Bar Row:  45x12, 55x10, 55x8
3 Sets Machine Row:  60x12, 60x10, 60x8

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated Good Mornings:  70x12, 80x12, 90x12
3 Sets Back Ext:  40x12, 50x12, 50x12


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

A seated good morning... I haven't seen anyone do those before. 

How does it go? Sit on the bench with the weight across your delts, lean forward til you chest touches your legs, then sit up straight again? Is that right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

Well A BB across your back, down on the rear delts, in a cage for safety bars........forward lean as you feel comfortable....then head back, back arched, raise up and contract. 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

Got it! I will try these next back w/o. Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

7 L Water
1 Diet Coke

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 3:
4 oz Cooked Chicken
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower
2 tsp. CO

Meal 4:
6 oz. Sirloin (wieghed raw)
1 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli
2.5 tsp. Nat PB

Meal 5:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 T. Nutriflax


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

OK must be a full moon out there because its now my turn to bitch (which I don't do too often).

Every morning I check out my body as well to look for cuts or veins or something, and everyday I feel fatter and fatter and fatter.  No cuts, no veins NO NOTHING!

I haven't cheated at all, I lift to my fullest (alright so I don't do cardio much, so what) and I don't feel like I'm losing any BF.

So for kicks I stepped on the scale today 122.  How the hell can I be cutting and gaining 3 pounds since I started my cut!  Somedays I just want to give up cuz my body is so FUCKING STUBBORN!  I didn't gain this much when I was on the mini bulk or when I cheated over the holidays.

I'm going to cut out some of the spices because they do have alot of sodium.  Thats the only thing I can think to do right now cuz I don't want to make too many adjustments yet.  

LOL! I just looked on the calendar and tomorrow night is the full moon!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Jodi, don't worry.  It takes time.  How long have you been cutting?  The "fatter and fatter" thing is probably all in your head.  I Know how that can go....besides, you look great, keep up the good work! 

ooo-lala!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

What's your calorie level at right now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

I was thinking about this eariler, but wanted to finish my work first before I replied.  

This is gonna sound funny....but I'm studying for a blood test right now....the same way w8 is studying for her fat test. 
What I've done is stop taking two things that I use to control my thyroid output (since I'm borderline hypothyroid).....and reach a baseline before my test  ( I want to know once and for all).  What I have noticed is in the short time that I have been doing this is that my BW has been creeping up, and my definition blurring at times, w/o any real increase in meals or calories.    most things remaining the same....

So since we have suspected your hormones, estrogen, thyroid...and possibly cortisol from stress have been all over the map......once you get settled.......you may want to consider getting tested!

Also, until we figure it out......besides sodium, you may want to cut/drop the diet soda and coffee for a few days. LOL 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's your calorie level at right now?



My calories are at 1500.  My meals don't differ much day to day.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I was thinking about this eariler, but wanted to finish my work first before I replied.
> 
> This is gonna sound funny....but I'm studying for a blood test right now....the same way w8 is studying for her fat test.
> ...



OK no sodium, coffee or diet soda (which I've only had 2 in 2 weeks anyway).  So what kind of blood test, my TSH levels?  Thanks for the help and support.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

PM me tonight...K?

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans
2 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo

Meal 4:
5 oz. Sirloin (weighed raw)
2 tsp. CO
1 C. Asparagus

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 packet Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

*Shoulders 1/16/03*

4 Sets BB Press:  55x12, 60x10, 65x8, 70x6  
3 Sets BB Shrugs:  135x12, 135x12, 135x12
3 Sets CB Upright Rows:  60x12, 70x12, 80x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Lying Laterals:  12x12, 12x12, 12x12
3 Sets Incline Rear Laterals:  12x12, 12x12, 12x12

1 Set Lateral Machine:  Trip Drop:  40x8 + 30x6 + 20x10 + 10x12


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

ewwww...Asparagus!  your piss is gonna stink!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with asparagus, I love the stuff!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

hehehe, actually..I don't even remember what it tastes like!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

Well then try asparagus sometimes its very yummy


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

Will do...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

So tonight I am DD so my friends can go out and drink.  Well one of my friends just arrived as I was finishing getting ready.  I have on strechy tight black jeans and she says, "Damn Jodi, your legs are huge, they look to big for your little body"   

I have noticed my jeans loose in the waist and tighter on my thighs.  Maybe I should ease it up on leg day.  I don't want to look like a pear.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

This is common, believe it or not!   

Do you want to "Ease Up?"


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

Well almost time to go, just waiting for my friend to finish getting ready.  Yeah me, big exciting evening in a smoke filled room with my big legs!  LOL  Its more fun when you can drink but I'm ok with that, my cut means more to me than a night of alcohol!  For tonight at least!  

DP you know the answer to that already, thats why you asked me.   

I guess I still have CCS (chubby child syndrome) and I get scared of even looking fat even though I'm not.  Its hard to distinguish muscle from chuncky thighs in jeans.


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I guess I still have CCS (chubby child syndrome) and I get scared of even looking fat even though I'm not.  Its hard to distinguish muscle from chuncky thighs in jeans.



Then wear a skirt, and show those babies off! 

BTW, I love asparagus! Yum.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

Who wants to bet that Jodi got at least a little tipsy last night!?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2003)

No I was sober and I had a shitty night.  I got into a fight!   

I was dancing and this guy kept trying to dance with me and I kept turning around to get away from him.  Well apparantly his girlfriend was pissed at me because her boyfriend was trying to dance with me.  Not my problem.  Well she was all drunk and here I am the most sober person in the club.  Well she come up and punches me in the nose.  WTF did I do?  Well I actually stood there for a second stunned and even said you just hit me.  My nose was bleeding and then she hits me again and I tried to duck and she got me in the ear.  She hit me and my earings dug into my head and my nice ruby earring are bent!  
Well 2 punches and that was enough for me.   Lets just say its too easy to take down a person when there drinking.  I'm sure she's not feeling too good today. 
Anyway this sucks I have a cut on my nose and my ear is all fucked up.  No she didn't get anymore punches in.  I couldn't believe it though.  I'm 30 years old and I get into a fight over nothing.  Thats Michigan for you, everyone still acts like there in high school.  Shit, I haven't got into a fight since high school.  Fucking babies here!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

Damn!  See what happens, we let you go out and party and you stark the rukus!  jk 

I'm sorry to hear that though, but at least you know you weren't the bumbling asshole!  and I'm sure you laid the beatin' on her.  

I don't think it's just Michigan though, I think shit like that happens everywhere!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow! That's amazing...funny in a way (not that you got hit though)...I hope ya kicked the shit out her for doing that


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

That sucks! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow! That's amazing...funny in a way (not that you got hit though)...I hope ya kicked the shit out her for doing that



Sure did!  It didn't take much either.  I look stupid now with a cut on my nose though.  I know this bitch is hurting alot worse than I am though.   

I'm pissed though, I wore a cream turtle neck from JCrew and I have her fucking blood on it.  I hope it comes out, its a brand new shirt!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

Damn, that sucks.  I hardly have any clothes, so I hope I don't get in a fight and get blood on a shirt I have!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2003)

5L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans
1 C. Decaf
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 3
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo

Meal 4:
4 oz. Chicken
1 C. Asparagus
2 tsp. CO

Meal 5:
3/4 C. Oats
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1 Banana
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Nat PB


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

Tomorrow is my last day on broadband.  I may be able to be online through dial up but I have not patience for dial up so I probably won't be on much until a week from now.

My plan for my 20-24 hour drive: (weather depending) 
Flax Caps w/Protein Powder
Flax Caps w/ Tuna
Detour Bars     I have a few left that I can't let go to waste.

Tomorrow may also be my last day at the gym for an entire week, WHICH BLOWS!  Then I maybe signing up at a new Golds Gym a few mins away from where I will temporarily be living.  Not sure which one I want to go to yet cuz the 2 gyms I have in mind are both brand new!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

mmmm, Detour bars 

must be nice to have 2 new gyms to choose from!  

Where ya movin' to?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

Back to NH!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

fun fun...for how long?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

Permenatly!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Pathetic Arm Workout 1/19/03*

*Superset*
3 Sets Rope Pressdown:  6x12, 70x12, 70x12
3 Sets Incline Ext:  30x12, 40x10, 40x10
3 Sets Benchdips:  BWx12, 10x12, 10x12

*Superset*
3 Sets BB Curls:  40x12, 40x12, 40x12
3 Sets DB Hammer:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12
3 Sets DB Preacher:  15x12, 15x10, 15x10


I decided that I am just going to do cardio tomorrow.  I was suppose to do legs but Tues, I have to pack a truck and then early Wed morning drive.  If my legs are sore there is no way in hell I'll be able to hold that pedal down for 20 hours or more.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Tomorrow is my last day on broadband.  I may be able to be online through dial up but I have not patience for dial up so I probably won't be on much until a week from now.
> 
> My plan for my 20-24 hour drive: (weather depending)
> ...



Excuse me..those bars were for the GP's 

You'll do dial, we know you're addicted! 




DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

LOL!  Well  I took a few from them and saved them just for the trip!    Hey theve been in my freezer for 3 weeks and I haven't touched them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

More will power than w8 has with an Almond! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chicken
2 tsp. CO
1 C. Carmelized Onions

Meal 4:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 5:
1 Can Albacore 
3.5 tsp. Safflower mayo

Had a few peanuts today too.  

Should I do the stairmaster for cardio tomorrow, try to go heavy so I get a little work on my legs?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> More will power than w8 has with an Almond!
> 
> 
> DP



You didn't cut the fukkers out GGGGGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

Uhoh DP, sounds like your in trouble!  LOL

Well, I had a few peanuts today that were unplanned so I know that I don't have that much will power!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow! That's amazing...funny in a way (not that you got hit though)...I hope ya kicked the shit out her for doing that



Well now I feel bad.  I got off the phone with my friend a little while ago and one of her friends is friends with the girl I got into the fight with.
Appartly, I bruised her eye so bad its shut and black and blue, she has a fat split lip.  Now the worse part, I broke the cartilage in her nose.  
Shit, I hope I don't get sued!    Thats all I need and it wasn't even my fault!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You didn't cut the fukkers out GGGGGGRRRRRRRRR



Hummmm....So you admit they are Cut-Fukkers  

Like she does what I say?  :Ihopeso:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Damn! ....she shouldn't have fucked w/ you then eh? I hope you don't get sued too....that would suck, especially when you were only defending yourself.



> Cut-Fukkers



LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

If she does sue, there were 3 of my friends there and they saw that she threw 2 hits before I even touched her.  FUCK THIS SUCKS ASS!   

Fucking immature people!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't worry.  If she has any intelligence, she won't sue you.  There were plenty of witnesses there, right?  So, even if she tries, you're ok 

plus, you're boltin anyway..


----------



## lina (Jan 20, 2003)

OMG Jodi, I should come visit your journal more often! 

Sorry bout all these things happening to you! 

But remind me to not get into a fight with you cauz you definitely will kick my a$$! 

So you are moving today?  Good luck on your move and drive safely...The weather is going to be very cold here... -15 to -25 at night.... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Lina,
Thanks!  Actually I leave early Wed morning hoping to arrive really late Wed night, weather depending.  Once I get out there and settled in maybe you and I should meet for lunch sometime.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
2.5 T. Heavy Cream
1 Packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
3.5 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 4:
5 oz. Pollock Fish
2 tsp. CO
10 Peanuts Dry Roasted
1 C. Onions

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
12 Flax Caps  
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey....look at the bright side..the Gelatin in the flax caps will make your nails harder! 

DP


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

When do you get to start downing the Detour Bars?  

Oooh, you know what would be good?  Blending up a Detour bar with a scoop of protein into a MRP shake!  mmmmm ..might have to try that tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> When do you get to start downing the Detour Bars?
> 
> Oooh, you know what would be good?  Blending up a Detour bar with a scoop of protein into a MRP shake!  mmmmm ..might have to try that tomorrow




 NOW HUSH IT!

MMMM,  add some vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

NO!  Gotta be healthy! 

...make it LF vanilla frozen yogurt..OR no-sugar-added vanilla ice cream


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Alright shush it now!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

So after packing most of today, I finally got my ass to the gym and it FUCKING CLOSED!  I forgot its a holiday and here in Michigan they find any excuse to close for the day!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Leg day huh? 

w8 and I know some tricks.....Ice Cream Girl..

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

LOL, I didn't have any ice cream!  A few peanuts, fucking roommate bought 2 jars of them.    

Please do tell cuz I won't get to the gym until next week now.  I have one of those bands I left out of packing to ATTEMPT to use.  I can never figure out how to use them right.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Jodi,   Have a great trip home. What part of N.H are you from?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi KG, thanks!  I'm from Southern NH, Salem, NH is actually the town.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

Jodi....I think the W/O you're looking for, w8 threw into Hammer's journal! 

Good Luck, We'll miss you!  

DP


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Lina,
> Thanks!  Actually I leave early Wed morning hoping to arrive really late Wed night, weather depending.  Once I get out there and settled in maybe you and I should meet for lunch sometime.



Yes definitely!!!!  Let me know once you are settled in!!

Welcome back!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2003)

Jodi,

Goodluck with the move, Drive Safely

IDF


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2003)

ok, ok...

ps - I"ll make one and let you know how it is!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks guys!  The trucks all packed, well except for the PC.  Thats always the last thing to go!   

I'll be heading out at 4 Am tomorrow.  YAHHHYYY I'm so excited.


----------



## tigress (Jan 21, 2003)

Have a safe trip. Enjoy the detour bars


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks, I will!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
2 T. Heavy Cream
1 Packet Splenda
Couple Peanuts

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Broccoli
Couple Peanuts

Meal 4:
5 oz. Pollock
1 C. Asparagus
2 tsp. CO

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
12 Flax Caps
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1 T. Nutriflax


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2003)

oh good - you're not gone yet.  wanted to wish you a good safe trip!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> oh good - you're not gone yet.  wanted to wish you a good safe trip!



Thanks I will!  AND NO EATING COOKIES OR DINNER ROLLS!


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Jodi! 

Drive Safely!! 

4am?  How long is it gonna take?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Lina, the drive will be about 20 hours give or take an hour.  Thats because I'm not going through Canada.  If I was then it would cut about 3-4 hours off my driving time but I don't want to deal with US customs and them wanting to go through the rental truck coming back in.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2003)

Wed:  Tuna & Flax Caps, Protein & Flax Caps

Thurs: Tuna & Flax Caps, Protein & Flax Caps

Fri:  Bad, but yummy Seafood

Sat: Chinese takeout

Sorry, but I need to write these confessions in here so I can feel even more guilty.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Jodi 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2003)

Hello, I'm back!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

woo-hoo! 

Hey Jodi!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

It's about time!  ....Good to see you made it safely


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 28, 2003)

we missed you!  glad you're back.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Jodi! Glad ya made it home safe!!
 
Hey how did u change your name from mochy to Jodi on here???


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi everyone, its nice to be home again.

Princess, I just asked Prince and he changed it for me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg Whites
1 T. Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Celery

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1.5 C. Steamed Spinach

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Flax
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals not including Fiber or Veggies
Cals:  1409
Fat:  69
Carb: 17
Protein:  176


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2003)

*Chest Workout 1/28/03*

4 Sets DB Press on Ball:  45x12, 45x10, 45x8, 45x6
3 Sets Incline Hammer Press:  60x12, 80x10, 80x10

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Flys on Ball:  25x12, 25x12, 25x12
3 Sets Pec Fly:  60x12, 60x8 + 50x4, 50x12

2 Sets Standing Cable Chest Press:  30x12, 35x12

I signed up a the new Golds Gym around here.  Its nice (expensive, but nice). All new equipment, I love it. 

w8, this new gym has the corner cable unit so I tried the cable chest press, I loved it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2003)

I bought the Barleans Flax Oil again.  The 11G per T.  It was cheaper.  Just thought I'd let you both know so when you look at my meals and I have a full T. that its only 11G Fat instead of 14!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> w8, this new gym has the corner cable unit so I tried the cable chest press, I loved it.



Awesome! 

Thanks for letting us know about the flax


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi everyone, its nice to be home again.
> 
> Princess, I just asked Prince and he changed it for me.



Thanks girl!! I will ask him!!

You are Doing GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg Whites
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1 T. Flax Oil

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
2.5 C Raw Spinach
8 tsp. Newmans BV

Meal 4:
5 oz. Cooked Cod (so good to have fresh fish again)
1.5 tsp. CO
1 Can Asparagus
1 T. Nat PB

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1 T. Nutriflax
1 T. Flax Oil

Totals:
Cals:  1455
Fat:  72
Carb: 21
Protein:  173


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2003)

*Back Workout 1/29/03*

3 Sets NG Chins:  10, 8, 6
3 Sets WG Pulldown:  75x12, 82.5x12, 90x12

*Superset*
3 Sets TBar Row:  35lbBar + 35x12, 35bar+45x12, 35bar+55x12 (they don't have a tbar row, I had to put a bar in the corner)
3 Sets Low Row:  65x12, 70x12, 70x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated Good Mornings:  75x12, 75x12, 75x12
3 Sets Back Ext:  50x12, 70x12, 90x12


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

So that's 35 + the bar then?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah, 35lb bar then added 35lbs on first set, 45 on 2nd and 55 on 3rd.  I really like have a real Tbar Row but I guess this will have to do!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2003)

good job Jodi!  keep up the good work!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay...I get it now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah, 35lb bar then added 35lbs on first set, 45 on 2nd and 55 on 3rd.  I really like to have a real Tbar Row but I guess this will have to do!



Jodi...you do know that BB's are usually 45lb? 

This is what most of us do....the Prone Rows usually suck...what handle or grip do you use?

V-bar?

You can also do these one handed btw! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2003)

LOL!  Of course I know.  The regular BB wern't available so I had to improvise.   

I did use the VBar.

How do you do these 1 handed?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

W/ straps (or just hold it)....it's awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> W/ straps (or just hold it)....it's awesome



Try to keep your shoulders square and level throughout the movement...... except maybe the last set (same with one arm DB rows)...cheat a tiny bit so the the momentum starts the movement, but you finish with a HARD SQUEEZE.  This conditions you for faster strength increases.  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2003)

Sounds good!  I'll try it next week!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2003)

So instead of doing cardio today (which makes me real sad,  ), I think I'm going to try and hour Yoga class with my sister.

I've never done Yoga before so this ought to be interesting.


----------



## tigress (Jan 30, 2003)

Have fun Jodi. I used to do a lot of yoga, be prepared to fall over, it's harder than it looks.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2003)

yes, you might fall on your face today!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah...I'm gonna be doing a class like that too....should be fun


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, I didn't fall on my face which is good.  I found out I'm more flexible than I thought but I'm sure with all the stretching and differnt postures that I'm gonna feel it tomorrow.  It was pretty good.  I felt a little silly but I liked it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2003)

Water:  3L.   

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Eggs Whites
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Chopped Celery

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 4:
4 oz. Chicken Cooked
1 C. Steamed Spinach
1 T. Newmans BV
1 T. Nat PB
Couple of Nuts

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 T. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals:
Cals: 1423
Fat: 69
Carb: 15
Protein:  174


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

More water, more carbs?   

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah, I know I fucked up on the water today.  Why more carbs, that wasn't including fiber?  I'm carbing up soon.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

We like to stay at 30-40 C on Zig-Zags! 

(has a bit do do with pleasing the liver just enough not to go super gluco on us)


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2003)

So you think adding a few berries would be enough?  I can't think of anything else to do to add such few carbs.

BTW I think I have the bug.  Ate my eggs today but they came back so Ive just been having fluids the rest of the day so far.  I may try a protein shake in a little while but w/o the fat.  The though of it makes me sick. 

Skipping shoulders today but I will do it tomorrow and arms on sunday.  

Immune systems has been bad lately.  I think its due to the stress.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I can fix your immume system btw....Nature's Plus...Immune-Action

Yes...berries, a small apple, Spag Squash, 1/4 cups of oats, GF...etc


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the "bug" Jodi!  I had a 24 hour stomach thing on new years eve!  Boy, that sucked!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I'm not sure what I have but it hasn't gone away.  I'm wondering if its the water at my cousins house.  He just came back from a business trip last night and he told me that the tap water isn't good to drink here.  So he went out today and bought me 4 gallons of water.  I've eaten once today and so far it has stayed down.  I had a fever last night of 101 and took some tylenol.  I feel better than I did yesterday and it looks like my fever is down but my body still aches.  I'm gonna attempt to eat normal today and I may hit the gym this afternoon.  I hate being sick.

I'm suppose to carb up tonight.  Do you guys think its ok to still carb up if I can hold it down?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

If your body still aches I think you should skip the gym and rest. If you can eat normally...I'd do the carb up tonight.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

ditto, get well soon hun!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks.  I do feel better.  No fever today just tired.  I read this after I went to the gym.     Workout wasn't the best but I still did Ok.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

you're a trooper!  I probably would've just stayed home! 

Ok, back to my Outback steak dinner


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg Whites
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 C. Decaf

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Celery

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cooked Chicken
1 tsp. Flax oil
1 tsp. CO
couple Cashews
1 C. Cooked Spinach

Meal 5:
3/4 C. Oats
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
4 oz. Banana
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Nat PB

Total
Cals: 1591
Fat: 70
Carb: 85
Protein:  150


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

*Shoulders 2/1/03*

4 Sets BB press:  55x12, 60x10, 65x8, 70x6
3 Sets BB Shrugs:  135x12, 145x12, 155x10
3 Sets CB Upright Rows:  60x12, 70x10, 70x8

*Superset*
3 Sets Lying Laterals:  10x12, 10x12, 10x12
3 Sets Front Raises:  10x12, 15x12, 15x12

1 Set Lateral Machine:  Trip Drop:  35x6, 25x6, 15x6, 10x5


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

shrugs are lookin' good jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks - I have a bad right wrist because of a surgery 2 years ago so I use the over/under grip to help hold it.  I hope thats ok cuz it works for me and I don't like straps.  And I got the forearms to prove it.  LOL!  No kidding I think my forearms are bigger than my biceps.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

I use straps, but that's cuz I have real soft hands and don't want to ruin that!  girls love that shit!

Also, b/c I go pretty heave, for me at least...I do sets with 315lbs and my hands just cant handle many reps at that weight..maybe some day though..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

I still use gloves but that doesn't seem to affect my grip.  I just use them to protect my hands.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

I use gloves sometimes too..and usually with shrugs.  Is it true?  Do chicks dig soft hands on guys?  I mean, mine are rediculously soft.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry, can't help you there.  It never really came to my attention and I guess it never really mattered to me.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok, no prob.  Heh, guess I'll just have to find out somehow!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I use gloves sometimes too..and usually with shrugs.  Is it true?  Do chicks dig soft hands on guys?  I mean, mine are ridiculously soft.



Gawd, I hope not! 

Yeah....I've heard about those women....they can't handle body hair either....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

LOL....(I never wear gloves)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Gawd, I hope not!
> 
> Yeah....I've heard about those women....they can't handle body hair either....
> ...




well good, cuz I am pretty much hairless too.   Someone get me the hookup! 

Or I could just have a crush on Jodi cuz she rules!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2003)

5.5L Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans
2 C. Decaf

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 3:  Did the best I could, I was at my Grams
6 oz. Ground Sirloin (weighed raw)
Couple slices sauted red onions
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower
1 Small Pickle
3/4 oz. Unsalted Peanuts

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Stalks Celery

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 T. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals: Not including Fiber
Cals:  1482
Fat:  72
Carb:  18
Protein:  180


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2003)

*Arms & Abs 2/2/03*

*Superset*
3 Sets Rope Pressdown:  60x12, 70x8, 60x10
3 Sets DB Overhead Ext:  35x12, 35x10, 35x7
3 Sets Dips:  BWx8, BWx5, BWx3

[*Superset*
3 Sets BB Curls:  40x12, 40x10, 40x9
3 Sets Hammer Curls:  15x12, 15x10, 15x8
3 Sets DB Preacher Curls:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12

*Superset*
2 Sets Jacknife:  15, 10
2 Sets Reverse Crunch: 30, 30
2 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  30, 30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Nice 


I'm Jealous of the pickle....I always forget we have those in the frig (watch, here comes you know who asking if she can have a pickle, lol)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I used to eat pickles...but find I'm more sensitive to the sodium   ...besides, I'd rather have olives 

p.s....tuna and pickles are good!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2003)

I wasn't sure if I could have pickles.  They are just cucumbers but contain alot of sodium.  I love pickles.  I LOVE black olives.  I'm not a big fan of the green ones but Black olives are so tasty.

My grandmother gave me a huge jar of Dill Relish and I put a tsp in my tuna tonight.  It was YUMMY!  I get sick of tuna but I could eat it and actually enjoy it tonight with the dill relish in it.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

I can assume the sweet dills are a no-no though, corret?  Also, green or black olives rule!  Just make sure you get the seedless black ones!  or watch out! don't bite into one, like I've done on multiple occasions!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2003)

I thought I was alone on the black olive kick!  I love adding a few to my tuna and safflower mayo.  Relish in tuna is yummy but I think there's sugar in there so I just enjoy my few olives.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Celery
2 tsp. Dill Relish

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 4:
6 oz. Ground Sirloin (weighed raw)
1 tsp. Flax Oil
2 tsp. Nat PB
1 C. Spinach

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 T. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals: not including fiber
Cals:  1408
Fat:  69
Carbs: 18
Protein:  175


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2003)

*Legs 2/3/03*

I had to make some changes in my leg workout to accomodate for the new gym.  This is what I did, what do you think?

5 Sets Squats:  Barx12, 135x12, 145x12, 155x12, 165x12
4 Sets Plate Loaded Squat Press:  Toes pointed out:  240x12, 250x12, 260x12, 270x12
4 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  70x12, 75x12, 80x12, Trip Drop:  90x12 + 80x10 + 70x8 +65x5
4 Sets DB SLDL:  35x12, 40x12, 40x12, Double Drop:  40x12, 30x8, 20x10


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

_*Originally posted by Jodi *_
*Legs 2/3/03*

I had to make some changes in my leg workout to accomodate for the new gym.  This is what I did, what do you think?

*Just for ideas... *

5 Sets Squats:  Barx12, 135x12, 145x12, 155x12, 165x12

*Impressive...next W/O try B/10 135/6 155/6 175/5 185/5*


4 Sets Plate Loaded Squat Press:  Toes pointed out:  240x12, 250x12, 260x12, 270x12

* Let's try hacks. or one legged L/P. or one back leg on bench smith Lunges here *


4 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  70x12, 75x12, 80x12, Trip Drop:  90x12 + 80x10 + 70x8 +65x5

4 Sets DB SLDL:  35x12, 40x12, 40x12, Double Drop:  40x12, 30x8, 20x10 

* SS w/BB SLDL's  drop Seated next W/O.....then 2nd W/O from now...triset  seated/standing/lying L/C's*


DP


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah, single-leg leg presses are brutal, definitely go for those once in a while!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
1/4 C. Oats
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
2 tsp. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
2 T. Newmans BV
2-3 C. raw Baby Spinach

Meal 3:
1 oz. Mixed Nuts  - I know it wasn't the best and I also had a Diet Coke
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 4:
5 oz. Cod
1 Can Asparagus
1 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
2 tsp. Nat PB

Meal 5: 
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 T. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet splenda

Totals:
Cals:  1588
Fat:  78
Carbs: 40
Protein:  174


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Chest Workout 2/4/03*

Bad workout.  I had no energy.  Earlier today I started feeling like I am getting sick with another cold.  I hope my body starts fighting a little better soon.   

4 Sets DB Press on Ball:  45x12, 45x10, 45x7, 45x6
3 Sets Incline Hammer Press:  80x8, 70x9, 70x8

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Flys on Ball:  25x12, 25x12, 25x8
3 Sets Machine Fly:  50x12, 50x10, 50x10

2 Sets Standing Cable Chest Press:  17.5x12, 17.5x12


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

The DB Inclines are a very respectable w8....esp on a ball...don't be so hard on yourself! 

Did you get that Immune builder I suggested?  Once over the edge...a Product called "Defense Plus" from Nutribiotics...is incredible...esp at a slightly higher dose! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I have the nutribiotics.  Started it up again today.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

Hope you start feeling better real soon Jodi.  Being sick is such a pain in the ass!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2003)

I just don't know whats wrong with me lately?     As soon as I get over 1 thing I start in with something else.  I get enough rest and I eat good.  Time to go to the doctor.     I hate going to the doctors.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

yeah, you might have some sort of imbalance...although I do know you eat well and I'm sure you do sleep well..but who knows, shit happens...definitely go to the doctor.  Maybe you need to hit a steam room and then get a massage   I'd give you one, but NH is quite far from Orlando


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Freeman.     A massage doesn't sound like a bad idea though.  All this coughin hurts.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

arg!  coughing is horrible..I hate it!  I'd much rather sneeze!  How 'bout some hot tea?  or echinacea? (spelling?)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2003)

Got a viral infection.  Oh Joy!  Lucky me.  Carb up tonight yummy!

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
6 Egg Whites 
2 Whole Eggs
1 C. Green Beans
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
2-3 C. Raw Baby Spinach
2 T. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
Grams Chicken Soup
4 oz. Cooked Chicken
Celery
Onions
Green Beans
Broccoli
Chicken Stock
3/4 oz. Mixed Nuts

Meal 4:
1.5 Scoops WHey
1 T. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 5:
3/4 C. Oats
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1 C. Broccoli
4 oz. Banana
1 T. Nat PB

Don't have the totals


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2003)

*Back Workout 2/5/03*

3 Sets NG Chins:  10, 8, 6
3 Sets WG Pulldown:  97.5x12, 97.5x10, 97.5x10

*Superset*
3 Sets TBar Row:  BB+45x12, BB+50x12, BB+55x8
3 Sets Machine Low Row:  70x12, 70x12, 75x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated Good Mornings:  80x12, 80x10, 80x10
3 Sets Back Ext:  100x12, 110,12, 120x12


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

I think its time for a tweak.  I'm just not hungry anymore and the diet is getting boring.  It seems like my metabolism has slowed down.

So do you think a diet change or should I finally start doing some cardio?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Probably..How long have you been on this diet?  Better ask w8 and DP first, or they'll kill you!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

I know I'm waiting for there response before I do anything.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Jodi...we could try "Six small"..........with some carbs  (you have been neglecting them)

180 P 70 C 72 F    1648 caloroes?

2 meals with 25 C you pick, but not consecutive.

ASS for the cardio...your hips are down to 33.5".......so you HAVE BEEN getting results.......

We can add 1 TC  (20 minutes) and 1 HIIT per week to compens8 for the extra calories.......but it may increase glute/hip size 


w8 needs to add her "Yep" or "Naw"  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey I'm not begging for cardio.  LOL!  If I don't have to do it I don't want it.   

1 20 TC per week probably wouldn't hurt though.

I was getting better on the carbs I've been adding 1/4 C. oats in the morning.
I will go for this plan if w8 gives the OK.

ASS for the cardio, you tell me.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

I like the cardio...the added carbs (as opposed to the carb ups) and the six meals....just leary on the 1648...would rather see something closer to 1600 or a bit less....and some consistency on the totals for each day....varying from 1400 to over 1500 on some days (could be carb ups though didn't check  )  Just leary on the increase in calories...she's tiny remember, and her lifts continue to climb, and no complaints of low energy for workouts...which doesn't normally indicate "below maintenance"....not that that's a deciding factor....just has occured to me that the calories may be a little off? Of course, there's always the issue of the weakened immune system from being sick so much.

Um...just thinking out loud...I'm cool w/ it as long as you've thought about all that too  (thanks for checking w/ me  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

I took into account 2 weekly carb-ups.. as part of Jodi's previous totals....and then added calories to the new plan "Because" of the cardio.  

I think we are close.....and can trim 50-150 calories in a few days if we need to. :??  (ok...HTF did I do that?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

That's freaky when ya do that lol...ok...sounds good to me


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

OK, I'll make the meal adjustments.

So 1 20 min TC and 1 20 min HIIT?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

¡ look what else I CAN DO  ¡ those are not (i's)

Yep...1 TC and 1 HIIT ÷ æ <pi> <------holy shit


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

ROTF!  

OK but I'm not dividing my cario by pi!

Ok so that wasn't very funny, just that whole geek thing about me.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 2:
3.5 oz. Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Chopped Celery
1 tsp. Dill Relish

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 tsp. Flax
1 c. Broccoli
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
.5 T. PB

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
1 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals: Not including Fiber
Cals:  1648 Holy Shit right on the money
Carbs:  68
Fat:  70
Protein:  179


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2003)

*Shoulders 2/7/03*

4 Sets 1 Arm DB Press:  25x12, 30x12, 35x6, 35x4
3 Sets BB Shrugs:  135x12, 145x12, 155x12
3 Sets Cable Uprights:  70x12, 70x12, 70x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Lying Laterals:  10x12, 10x12, 10x12
3 Sets Front Raises:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12

1 Sets Triple Drop Lateral Flys:  15x10 + 12x6 + 10x8 + 5x12


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
3.5 Oz. Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Celery
1 T. Dill Relish

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Cooked Chicken
1 C. Green Beans
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
2 tsp. Flax Oil

Meal 5:
2.5 oz. Sirloin
2 oz. Chicken
1 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. CO
1.5 tsp. Nat PB

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1.5 tsp., Flax Oil
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Totals:  Not including Fiber
Cals:  1676
Fat:  73
Carb:  67
Protein:  181


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

*Arms/Abs/Cardio 2/8/03*

*Superset*
3 Sets Rope Pressdown:  40x12, 40x12, 45x9
3 Sets BB Curls:  40x12, 45x12, 50x10

*Superset*
3 Sets 1 Arm Overhead DB Ext:  15x10, 15x10, 15x8
3 Sets Concentration Curls:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Dips:  BXx10, BWX9, BWX8
3 Sets Hammer Curls:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12

*Superset*
2 Sets Vups:  15, 15
2 Sets Reverse Crunch:  30, 30
2 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  30, 30

20 mins TC Cardio on Precor, 5 min. cool down - 223 cals burned, Avg. HR - 136


----------



## tigress (Feb 9, 2003)

How you feeling Jodi? My so came in when I was checking your journal, he loves your avatar.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm starting to feel better.  My body still aches but its mostly due to all the coughing.  I hate it, couging keeps me up all night.  

LOL @ avatar, thats my drunkin pushups.  

How are you feeling?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey Jodi, do you think you could've gotten sick from the travelling/moving?   Sometimes travelling across the country or something like that can cuase you to get sick.  Anyways, glad to hear you're doing better!


----------



## tigress (Feb 9, 2003)

I feel good except for the pain in my ears, throat and jaw. No coughing or anything. That's why I am so damn frustrated.  
You don't look drunk in the pic, too funny!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2003)

> You don't look drunk in the pic, too funny!



LOL!  Naw I just like to crawl on all fours when I get a chance.

OMG J/K


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Hey Jodi, do you think you could've gotten sick from the travelling/moving?   Sometimes travelling across the country or something like that can cuase you to get sick.  Anyways, glad to hear you're doing better!



I'm not sure what it is.  Been sick twice since I've been back and before I left I was sick a couple of times.  I don't know but I'm tired of it.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
3.5 Oz. Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Celery
1 T. Dill Relish

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Cooked Chicken
1 C. Broccoli
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
2 tsp. Flax Oil

Meal 5:
5 oz. Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. Flax Oil
1.5 tsp. Nat PB

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax Oil
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Totals:  Not including Fiber
Cals:  1644
Fat:  71
Carb:  67
Protein:  179


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi miss Powerhouse!!! 

How are ya? 

Check your pm!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2003)

3 L. Water - Hasn't been a good day.  Really feeling like shit today.  

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 2:
3.5 oz. Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Heavy Cream
1.5 tsp. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Cooked Chicken
1/2 C. SP
1 C. Broccoli
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Nat PB

Meal 5:  
Top Round
1 C. Green Beans
2 tsp. Flax


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2003)

OK, I know not enough water.  For some reason the water seems to make me cough more.   

Doesn't look like I'm getting my 6 meals in today.   I slept alot cuz I needed and I only went to the gym and got my BF% done cuz I had an appointment.  That was it.  No way in hell was I going to be able to w/o today.  AND, I WAS NOT HAPPY BOUT MY BF TEST.

I haven't been hungry at all on this new plan either, I actually almost forget to eat sometimes.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

sorry to hear things aren't going well.  Hang in there though!  You're still a champ in my book!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Freeman - 

Tomorrow unless I can't move I will be getting my ass in the gym!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, so I can't move.  No gym again today.  This sucks 3 days in a row.   I hate missing a workout and I usually go no matter what the circumstances are but this is bad.  My body aches so bad.   

I hope I feel better tomorrow cuz I start my new job.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

Geez...this is starting to sound really bad....I hope it gets better soon!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 11, 2003)

Feel BETTER Jodi!  And I fucking Mean mean it  lease:  

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 11, 2003)

I hope you start to feel better soon Jodi. Do you have a doctor there? Go see the doc again.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, I had to go to the hospital!  I couldn't take it anymore and my doctor said to go cuz she wouldn't see me for a for another day or 2.  The reason I haven't been getting better is because I have pleurisy (sp?).  I never heard of it until today but its inflammation in the lungs that causes very severe pain especially when I go into a coughing fit.

They said the viral infection and the pleurisy are 2 seperate issues but one may have been caused by the other.  

The doctor told me not to work but I had to laugh, I told him I start a new job tomorrow so there is no way I can't go.  He didn't like that but what am I to do.  

So I'm on 1000mg Ibuprofen for the inflammation and Rubitussin w/ Codeine to help minimize the cough (ouch).  I also have to use an inhaler every 4 hours because I have trouble breathing.

So hopefully now I will start getting better.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

I had pleurisy back when I was in 9th grade.  They say it's typically a sickness of the elderly, but occasionally the young can get it too.  It really really sucks.  I couldn't sleep when I had it b/c it hurt to lay down and movement in general was torture.  I guess I had it pretty bad.  It's basically the same as pneumonia, except on the outside of your lungs rather than in them.  They gave me the same antibiotics that they would give someone who has pneumonia.  Are you on any antibiotics???  

well, I hope you get well ASAP, at least now you know what it is!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Geez....that's terrible....so glad you went to the hospital! I hope you are feeling better soon. Good luck w/ your new job today.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

Speaking of which, what is your new job??


----------



## Monolith (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Speaking of which, what is your new job??



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14836


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2003)

Well I made it to work today and I even went to the gym tonight and to my absolute amazement I had a kick ass workout.  The Ibuprofen is doing the pain killing job!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Heavy Cream
1.5 tsp. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Cooked Chicken
1/2 C. SP
Celery
2 tsp. Flax

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
5 oz. Top Round
1 C. Green Beans
2 tsp. Flax

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax Oil
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Totals: Not including Fiber
Cals:  1642
Fats:  71
Carbs:  65
Protein:  180


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2003)

*Legs 2/12/03*

5 Sets Squats:  BBx10, 135x6, 155x6, 175x5, 185x5
4 Sets 1 Leg Press:  50x12, 70x12, 90x12, 110x12
3 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  75x12, 90x12, 105x12
3 Sets Kneeling Leg Curls:  20x12, 20x10, 20x8
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  50x12, 50x12, 55x8
3 Sets Rotary Calf:  90x12, 100x12, 110x12


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn, I better get a'move on.  You'll be catching me on those squats pretty soon! good work!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Damn, I better get a'move on.  You'll be catching me on those squats pretty soon! good work!



LOL!  I doubt that.  Although next week if I'm feeling up to it I may increase!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

definitely!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Heavy Cream
1.5 tsp. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Albacore
2 T. Newmans BV
2.5 C. Romaine Lettuce
1.2 Apple

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Cooked Chicken
1/2 C. SP
Celery
2 tsp. Flax

Meal 5:
5 oz. Cod
1 C. Green Beans
2.5 tsp. Flax

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax Oil
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda

Totals: Not including Fiber
Cals: 1638
Fats: 69
Carbs: 66
Protein: 179


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2003)

*Chest Workout 2/4/03*

4 Sets DB Press on Ball: 45x12, 45x11, 45x8, 45x9
3 Sets Incline Hammer Press: 70x11, 70x12, 70x11

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Flys on Ball: 25x12, 25x12, 25x12
3 Sets Machine Fly: 50x12, 55x12, 60x10

2 Sets Standing Cable Chest Press: 20x12, 20x12

*Superset*
2 Sets Knee Raise:  30
2 Sets Straight Leg Raise:  20

20 mins. TC on Precor


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

45lb Presses on the ball? Damn girl!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

How are you feeling Jodi?  Any better?  And how's the appetite?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 45lb Presses on the ball? Damn girl!



Yeah, watch out!  She'll kick yer ass!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2003)

LOL!  Thanks!

Well, I've been eating.  I haven't been hungry but I'm still eating.   

I've been feeling better but I think alot of it has to do with the medicine.  LOL!  If I don't take it or forget to it hurts.  This damn cough still isn't gone.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

arg, I hated having pleurisy.  Hang in there!

And about eating, sometimes you gotta eat when your stomach tells you not to


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2003)

Me too!  

I know I have to eat and I'm eating but I'm not hungry and I almost forget to eat.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

that is a pain!  well, hang in there, you're doing great


----------



## Monolith (Feb 14, 2003)

stay sick! 

your weights are hurting my ego as it is, if i see your weights once you're healthy, i may become suicidal!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2003)

LOL!  Actually I seem to be lifting my normal weights sick and all!   

DP - I got the stuff today, thanks.   how did you suggest I take the Immune stuff again?  Oh Yeah!     I'm on a CUT - LOL!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2003)

*Back Workout 2/14/03*

3 Sets NG Chins:  11, 7, 6
3 Sets WG Pulldown:  97.5x12, 100x12, 100x12

*Superset*
3 Sets TBar Row:  BB+50x12, BB+55x10, BB+60x8
3 Sets Machine Low Row:  70x12, 75x12, 80x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated Good Mornings:  80x12, 85x12, 95x10
3 Sets Back Ext:  110x12, 120,12, 130x12

3 Sets some ab machine - 50x15  - I was bored waiting for the pulldowns


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LOL!  Actually I seem to be lifting my normal weights sick and all!
> 
> DP - I got the stuff today, thanks.   how did you suggest I take the Immune stuff again?  Oh Yeah!     I'm on a CUT - LOL!!!!



Did that fucking Detour box jump in your box after I told it not to! LOL 

If you are still feeling sick.... 2 pills 3 X a day for a few days, then 1 cap  3 X day for a few...then 1-2 a day untill the bottle is gone!

...and Thanks Jodi! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2003)

> Did that fucking Detour box jump in your box after I told it not to! LOL



 Yes it did!

Bad Detour bar, now I just have to eat you!  


Forgot to log meals, too tired now.  Well they were good except for the extra 1/2 ounce of mixed nuts I had at my GP!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Only 5 meals today, I woke up late.
5 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
1 T. Heavy Cream
.5 C. Oats

Meal 2:
2.5 oz. Top Round
2 oz. Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 Packet Splenda
2.5 tsp. Flax
.5 Apple

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1 C. Spinach
.5 C. Brown Rice
1/4 C. Mixed Nuts 

Meal 5:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
2 tsp. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals not including Fiber:
Cals:  1569
Fat: 68
Carb:  75
Protein:  158


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Trying Gopro's Delts workout for a few weeks to see if my delts will react to that.

3 Sets Seated Military Press:  85x3, 75x6, 80x4
3 Sets BB Upright Rows:  60x6, 60x6, 60x6
3 Sets BB Shrugs:  205x6, 205x4, 205x4
2 Sets Cheat Laterals:  20x6, 20x6

25 mins. HIIT on Treadmill

I did 3 min warmup then 17 mins Intervals then 5 min cooldown.  Is this ok or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Why aren't you out "Shit Kickin'" tonight? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

LOL - No life.   I spent the evening with my Grandparents. I like hanging out with them.   I was going to go to the movies but I forgot.

Being the only single one out of my friends and sisters tends to leave me out sometimes.  Oh well!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Spinster Time?

Forgot....Senior Moment? 

Just fucking kidding...

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Maybe I'm spending too much time with my GP's 

I go there alot when I'm not busy, Mochy has been staying with them and she will be for another 2 weeks.  3/1 I move into my apartment (and I can't wait to have her back).  So I miss her and I go and play with her and get her some exercise.  Make sure she's ok.  

When I'm there my Gram feels so guilty about what she WAS going to make for dinner so instead I take over and make dinner and its stuff I can eat too.  LOL!!!  Their alot better than they use to be.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

EXCELLENT! 

DP


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Being the only single one out of my friends and sisters tends to leave me out sometimes.  Oh well!



I know how that is, believe me!  

But anyways, great workout, and this routine WILL make your delts react!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Is it only me......or does anyone else want you guys to meet? 

There...I've said it 

(I avoided the word "hook-up" ) 

DP


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

Who me??


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is it only me......or does anyone else want you guys to meet?
> 
> There...I've said it
> ...



you said it!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

What, DP said meet not hookup!  Theres a few people I'd like to meet from IM.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Not enough hours again today for 6 meals.

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
2 oz. Cottage Cheese
1 packet Splenda
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 2:
3.5 oz. Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1.5 tsp. Safflower Mayo
2 tsp. Dill Relish
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
2 tsp. Flax
10 Almonds
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
4 oz. Cod
1/2 C. Oats
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Nat PB

Meal 5:
1 Scoop Whey
1 Whole Egg
1 packet Splenda
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 C. Blueberries

Totals not including Fiber
Cals:1505
Fat: 63
Carb: 73
Protein: 154


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What, DP said meet not hookup!  Theres a few people I'd like to meet from IM.  Nothing wrong with that.



You only missed me by miles once 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You only missed me by miles once
> 
> DP



I know too bad I didn't have more time on that vacation.  

That would have been cool!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm always looking to meet new people.  Never had the chance to meet anyone from IM yet..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

This is the other program of Gopros that I will be trying.  I have such pathetically weak arms.  

*Arms 2/16/03*

2 Sets BB Curls: 50x6, 50x6
2 Sets Preacher Curls:  40x6, 40x6 (I hate these)
2 Sets Hammer Curls:  25x5, 25x4
3 Sets Weighted Dips:  BW+10X8, BW+15x6, BW+15x6
2 Sets Skull Crushers:  40x8, 50x6
2 Sets 1 Arm DB Extensions:  20x6, 20x5

3 Sets Knee Ups
3 Sets Jacknife w/ 8lb ball
3 Sets Bicycles

15 mins TC on Elliptical


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

I think you'll get good results....his workouts are really good..I've been using them for a few weeks now and I'm impressed.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I'm always looking to meet new people.  Never had the chance to meet anyone from IM yet..



I haven't met anyone either.  I may head up to Canada sometime this spring though so you never know.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

True, there are a lot of those Canadian head-flappers on this board! 

If you ever get down to Florida, look me up!  I'm going up to D.C. in a month for a few days...then to France this summer for a month, that's all the traveling I have planned for now.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Damn I wish I had that sort of time and money to vacation for a month in France.

Geesh, My only planned trip is to head to Vegas this Spring and then I'm HOPING to be going to AZ again this summer.   

As you can see I love the southwest, I wish I was there right now.  Its only 2 degrees here and thats not including the wind chill.  BRRRRRRR


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

It's been in the 80s here.  

Oh, and I don't have a lot of money...hardly any at all actually!  But that's what gov't financial aid, scholarships, and student loads are for!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Your always welcome here, anytime you want  to come get a "whoopin"" 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> It's been in the 80s here.
> 
> Oh, and I don't have a lot of money...hardly any at all actually!  But that's what gov't financial aid, scholarships, and student loads are for!



 You SUCK!  Stop talking about warm weather.  I am literally wearing 2 pairs of socks, sweatpants a tshirt and a sweatshirt, wrapped in a blanket sitting on the couch with the laptop on my lap in hopes the heat of it will warm me up.    And I'm not kidding either.  When its this cold here the heat has a hard time keeping up.  It is 61 degrees in this house right now.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Your always welcome here, anytime you want  to come get a "whoopin""
> 
> DP




Thanks, maybe you can show me how to really work legs someday.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You SUCK!  Stop talking about warm weather.  I am literally wearing 2 pairs of socks, sweatpants a tshirt and a sweatshirt, wrapped in a blanket sitting on the couch with the laptop on my lap in hopes the heat of it will warm me up.    And I'm not kidding either.  When its this cold here the heat has a hard time keeping up.  It is 61 degrees in this house right now.



LOL, im doing the same thing.  The room my computer is in is an old sun room, so its all windows... which means MAJOR HEAT LOSS!  The temp guage says its 62 in here.  Last night it was below 60!  I was sitting at my computer with a sweater, fleece, a REALLY puffy winter coat, a SCARF, _and_ a hat! 

I looked so stupid.  At least i was semi-warm though.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

No shit - its too damn cold out.  My grandparents house is having a hard time keeping the heat up as well.  

I'm glad we have a wireless network so I can bundle up and lay here on the couch.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No shit - its too damn cold out.  My grandparents house is having a hard time keeping the heat up as well.
> 
> I'm glad we have a wireless network so I can bundle up and lay here on the couch.



haha, that sounds good.  we've got a wireless here too, but the only thing its hooked up to is a laptop in the kitchen for recipe's and crap.

although being bundled up in bed or on the sofa sounds a lot more comfortable than my computer chair and a winter jacket...

hey, didnt you say you live somewhere in MA?  you ready for all the snow headed this way?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Shit, What Snow??  I never watch the new.  Damnit When?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Shit, What Snow??  I never watch the new.  Damnit When?



LOL!

Go to weather.com.  The northeast is in for a pounding... Boston is supposed to get like 12+ inches of snow.  DC has already gotten like 2 feet.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
2 oz. Cottage Cheese
1/2 C. Oats
3/4 Scoop Whey

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
4 Strawberries

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Oats
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 C. Celery

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
2 tsp. Dill Relish
1/2 Med. Apple

Meal 5:
5 oz. Top Round
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1 Scoop Whey
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 Whole Egg
1/4 C. Blueberries

Totals not including Fiber:
Cals:  1675
Fat:  69
Carb:  71
Protein:  185


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2003)

No workout today.  Golds shut down at 3:00 today due to the weather here.  We are getting slammed with snow right now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Are you feeling any Better Joderoni?   

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2003)

Joderino

My Grampa calls me Josephine.  I never knew why cuz thats not my name.  LOL!

Yes I am feeling MUCH better.  You always have the cure and the right answers.    Thank You so much.  

I am going to continue taking the Immune stuff until the bottles gone.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!  I'm Glad!

I'd take down Joderino before it "Sticks' 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Thanks Jodi!  I'm Glad!
> 
> I'd take down Joerino before it "Sticks'
> ...



 I don't care!  Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Joderino!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2003)

I think I strained my Ass!  

Ok not kidding though.  I couldn't finish my leg presses because the right side of my butt muscles hurt so bad.  Never had this happen before.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2003)

*Legs 2/18/03*

5 Sets Squats:  BBx10, 145x6, 165x6, 185x5, *195x5* (I think this is where I strained my glute)

4 Sets 1 Leg Press:  110x12, 110x10, The pain was too much at this point so I finished with both legs  110x12, 
110x12

Weird though doing hams didn't hurt 
3 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  105x12, 100x12, 115x8
3 Sets Kneeling Leg Curls:  20x12, 25x10, 30x6
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  55x12, 60x8, 60x7


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

My glute hurts.  It wasn't until my last set of sqauats that it hurt.  I really think I pulled somethinbg.  

BTW - 1 Liter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

HOT WATER!  (long bath or shower) 

DP


----------



## Freeman (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think I strained my Ass!



Ouch!!!


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

Can you get to a registered massage therapist? It really helped my recovery when i pulled my hamstring. 

BTW, my weights are improving and you are my inspiration.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

Well my glute feels much better.  Just a little sore but nothing that it was last night and this morning.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> BTW, my weights are improving and you are my inspiration.


*blushing* Thank You!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

8 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
2 oz. Cottage Cheese
1/2 C. Oats
3/4 Scoop Whey

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
4 Strawberries

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Brown Rice
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 C. Celery

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
2 tsp. Dill Relish
1/2 Grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz. Top Round
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
1 Scoop Whey
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 Whole Egg
1/4 C. Blueberries

Totals not including Fiber:
Cals:  1689
Fat:  69
Carb:  74
Protein:  186


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

*Chest Workout 2/19/03*

4 Sets Flat DB Press: 45x8, 45x9, 45x6, 45x6 (Every week these feel heavier  )
3 Sets Incline Hammer Press: 70x12, 75x12, 80x11

*Superset*
3 Sets Flat DB Flys: 25x12, 25x12, 25x12
3 Sets Machine Fly: 55x12, 55x12, 60x10

2 Sets Standing Cable Chest Press: 20x12, 20x12

*Superset*
2 Sets Knee Raise:  30
2 Sets Straight Leg Raise:  20


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

You go in..tell the little pathetic DB that it's a "TOY"...and GIVE THE TOY A RIDE! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
2 oz. Cottage Cheese
1/2 C. Oats
3/4 Scoop Whey

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax (got regular 14G per T flax again)

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 T. Newmans BV
2 C. Romaine Lettuce

Meal 5:
5 oz. Cod
1.5 T. Natty PB
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1 Scoop Whey
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 Whole Egg
1/4 C. Blueberries

Totals not including Fiber:
Cals:  1626
Fat:  68
Carb:  74
Protein: 185


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Back Workout 2/20/03*

3 Sets NG Chins:  12, 8, 6
3 Sets WG Pulldown:  100x12, 105x12, 110x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Cable Row:  90x12, 105x12, 110x12
3 Sets Machine High Row:  50x12, 55x12, 60x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated Good Mornings:  80x12, 85x12, 85x12
3 Sets Back Ext:  120x12, 130,12, 135x11


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2003)

Went to the gym after work.  Got completly dressed in my gym clothes and realized I forgot my sneakers.     Changed back into my regular clothes and walked the fuck out.

Its been one hell of a fucking bad day from the moment I woke up. 

Its was a good thing nobody tried to piss me off today.  I have all men that work for me and they would have gone home dickless.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2003)

ah come on, you dont need sneakers.  at my gym ive seen people exercising in everything from heels to flip-flops.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Went to the gym after work.  Got completly dressed in my gym clothes and realized I forgot my sneakers.     Changed back into my regular clothes and walked the fuck out.
> 
> Its been one hell of a fucking bad day from the moment I woke up.
> ...



Sorry to hear about the day be a dumper.  I think those men should consider themselves EXTREMELY lucky!   

My day was kind of "blah".  But hopefully today will be better, for everyone!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I've done that! .....just worked out in my boots


----------



## tigress (Feb 22, 2003)

Jodi, I think everyone has done that at least once. Now I keep a spare set of sneaks in my suv.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, I did that multiple times back home at my old gym.  Would get off work, have all my clothes, and forgot my sneakers.  OR, I would have my sneakers, but not have any socks other than my dress socks from work!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2003)

Well hopefully today will be a bette day


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've done that! .....just worked out in my boots



This would have looked hilarious if I had worn the shoes I had on.  I had bike shorts and a tank top on for working out but my shoes that I had worn in were Chunky Boots.  OMG!  I would have been a Gym Dork fo sure!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

LMAO! yeah...I had long pants on so I could kinda hide 'em


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2003)

Well another shitty day!  I found out today that my gym closes at 6:00 PM on Saturdays at 6:15 tonight when I pulled in the parking lot  

On top of that I was booted out of the house tonight because my cousin wanted the house alone this evening while his GF was here.  Lucky Him......at least someone around here is getting some.

So my day has been wasted on nothing and the most productive thing I did was shop for new pots and pans.  I really like the Calphalons. 

I'm so glad next weekend I have my own place again.  I haven't lived alone since this past August and I hate having to live with roommates.  Just Mochy and I again will be so nice.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that.  That's happened to me before, on many occaisions!!  

So when are you gonna cook me dinner with those new pots and pans of yours?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 
> So when are you gonna cook me dinner with those new pots and pans of yours?



....he just asked you out Jodi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Calphalons rock! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2003)

Well Freeman, if you actually ever make your way to New Hampshire then I'll cook dinner.   

DP - Do you have Calphalon?  I'm going today to buy some but I don't know which set to to buy. Also don't know if I want the whole set cuz I don't think I'll use half of them so I was going to buy it piece by piece.  Calphalon has like 4 different  sets you can buy ranging from 500 to 150.  Too many choices.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I only have a 12" skillet...I wanted something with a "Lifetime Guarantee" for my B-day...tired of throwing out a skillet every year!

Was like $80...it takes a while to heat...and not as evenly as I would like, but still good enough, but cleans so very well....I like it 

I like stainless for sauce pans, heavy bottoms  (oops) heat better!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Jodi....just found the box..."Professional Non-Stick II"...Lifetime guarantee! 

Since I have a 12" *skillet*...I think I'd get an 8" *skillet* next!  (lookout)


DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I bought the same series and it has the lifetime warranty..  It was on sale at Sears.  I got a 10" skillet , a 2 1/2 quart sauce pan a 5 quart pan, the 3 quart saute pan, and a 13x9 baking pan.  Its expensive shit but it seems really good and like you said, I'll never have to buy them again!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't tell me how much... 




DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2003)

Not as much as you think!  Sears had 20% off all Calphalon plus I had Sears points to use up.  

BTW - 8" skillet was only 24.99 right now!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2003)

*Delts & Traps 2/23/03*

2 Sets Single Arm DB Press:  30x8, 30x8
3 Sets Bent Laterals:  15x10, 15x10, 15x10
2 Sets Side Cable Laterals:  10x12, 10x12
3 Sets DB Shrugs:  55x8, 60x8, 65x8 (finally bought straps  )

12 mins HIIT - I became very short of breath and I had to stop immediately.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 24, 2003)

BREATHE!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
3/4 Scoops Whey
1 Whole Egg
1/2 C Oats
2 packets Splenda
2 oz. Cottage Cheese

About an hour after breakfast
2 c. Decaf
2 tsp. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax
4 Strawberries
1 packet Splenda

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. SP
1 C. Green Beans
5 tsp. Newmans BV

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Broccoli
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 5:
1 Scoop Whey
2 tsp. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals not including Fiber:
Cals:  1353
Fat:  57
Carb:  60
Protein:  144


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2003)

*Arms & Abs *

2 Sets BB Curls:  55x6, 60x6
2 Sets Preacher Curls:  40x6, 40x6
2 Sets Hammer Curls:  25x6, 25x5
3 Sets w8ed Dips:  BW+15x6, BW+20x6, BW+20x6
2 Sets Skull Crushers:  55x6, 60x6
2 Sets 1 Arm DB Ext:  20x6, 20x5

3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  30
3 Sets Reverse Crunch:  30
3 Sets Alt Leg Raise:  30

20 mins. TC Cardio avg. HR 130


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 oz. Cottage Cheese
1/2 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
2 packets Splenda
3/4 Scoop Whey

1 hour after meal 1:
2 C. Decaf
2 tsp. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1/2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
1/2 Med. Apple

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
4 tsp. Newmans BV
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
5G. Glutamine

Meal 5:
1 oz. Top Sirloin
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
2 tsp. FLax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 T. Nutriflax

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1563
Fat:  63
Carb:  68
Protein:  173


----------



## Britney (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey Jodi...looking good.
Got any updated pics?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Britany!  Hell no, there won't be any pics for a while.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

That's cuz she doesn't want to put us all to shame!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2003)

*Legs 2/25/03*

5 Sets Squats:  BBx10, 150x6, 170x6, 190x5, *200x5* 
4 Sets Leg Press:  270x12, 290x12, 310x12, 330x12
3 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  110x12, 115x12, 120x9
3 Sets Kneeling Leg Curls:  25x10, 30x10, 35x8
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  55x12, 60x10, 60x8
4 Sets Rotary Calf:  110x12, 120x12, 130x12, 140x12
3 Sets DB Calf Raise:  65x12, 70x12, 70x12 (I love these straps, just gotta figure out how to wrap them around the DB Better)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

OMG  200! 


WTG Jodi! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks, I was sooooo excited!  

Do you guys think my quads are taking over?  What I mean is do you think my hams are too weak compared to my quads?  Seriously, I just don't want to look funny.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Jodi...I'd have to see your L/E w8's to know....a 2:1 Quad:Ham strength ratio is not bad...3:1 worse....I use to have  4:1, really really bad! 

Now....maybe it's a 5:3 ratio 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

Next week I'll throw in some LE and see what they are now.  Havn't done them in a while.  I hate them.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C Oats
2 packets Splenda
Cinnamon

About an hour after breakfast
2 c. Decaf
2 tsp. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. SP
1 C. Green Beans
5 tsp. Newmans BV

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax
4 Strawberries
1 packet Splenda

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Nat PB

Then 30 mins. later 2 tsp. Nat PB  

Meal 5:
1 Scoop Whey
2 tsp. Flax Oil
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals not including Fiber:
Cals:  1404
Fat:  58
Carb:  62
Protein:  152


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

are those teaspoons or tablespoons? (Flax and PB)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> are those teaspoons or tablespoons? (Flax and PB)



The large T = Tablespoon tsp. = Teaspoon

Something you learn very quickly if you bake.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Back & Abs 2/25/03*

3 Sets WG Pullups:  5, 3, 3    havn't done these in a while
3 Sets WG Pulldowns:  75x12, 80x12, 90x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Cable Row:  90x12, 95x12, 100x12
3 Sets High Machine Row:  60x12, 60x10, 60x9

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated Good Mornings:  85x12, 85x12, 85x12
3 Sets Back Ext:  130x12, 130x12, 130x12

3 Sets Feet Elevate Crunch:  30
3 Sets Bicycle Tucks:  30


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

screw teaspoons!  I like tablespoons


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

I like T of PB but tsp of Flax


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

PB is yummy, yes indeed!  I think it upsets my stomach though.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

I've never tried but I get I could eat the whole pound that I usually buy in one sitting


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

hahaha, they don't sell PB by the pound at my grocery store...I need a Costco membership, but I don't htink I'd have room in my fridge and cupboards for all that food!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

I can't get it at a regular grocery store, only the Nat food store.  They grind it fresh right there for me and I always get a pound of it.  Its cheap too.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh damn, how much does that usually run you?  And do you get it from like a local "mom and pop" type place?  I live across from a Whole Foods, and I doubt they'd grind it all up for me right there.  I buy the Publix brand "Old Fashioned" crunch PB.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

I only pay about $2.50 for the pound of it.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

Jezzy Chrizzy!  (Eddie Izzard reference)

I pay like $1.89 for my little jar!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
2 packet Splenda
Cinnamon

1 hour after meal 1:
2 C. Decaf
2 tsp. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax
4 Stawberries
1 packet Splenda
5 G. Glutamine

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1 T. Newmans BV
1 C. Green Beans
1/2 tsp. Flax

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Broccoli
1 T. Nat PB

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
2 tsp. FLax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 T. Nutriflax

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1369
Fat:  60
Carb:  60
Protein:  150


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Jodi...our deal was H/L..your gonna get stuck down there! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

I know I fucked up.  I thought today was low and didn't realize it until tonight.  Tomorrow High!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

K...


DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

*Chest Workout 2/27/03*

4 Sets Flat DB Press: 45x12, 45x10, 45x7, 45x8
3 Sets Incline Hammer Press: 75x11, 75x8, 75x6

*Superset*
3 Sets Flat DB Flys: 25x12, 25x12, 25x12
3 Sets Standing Cable Fly: 15x12, 17.5x10, 17.5x10

2 Sets Standing Cable Chest Press: 20x12, 20x12

30 mins TC HR 130


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
2 oz. Cottage Cheese
1/2 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
2 packets Splenda
3/4 Scoop Whey

1 hour after meal 1:
2 C. Decaf
2 tsp. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1/2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
1/2 Med. Apple

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
4 tsp. Newmans BV
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
5G. Glutamine

Meal 5:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
2 tsp. FLax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 T. Nutriflax

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1563
Fat:  63
Carb:  68
Protein:  173


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2003)

Workout tonight:

Lifting and carrying one motha of a TV and cleaning and scrubbing my new apartment.  Moving tomorrow.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 1, 2003)

When you get your new apartment all nice and perty (pretty  ) you should take picstures so we can all see your decorating skills!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree 

Have fun Jodi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Have fun?....lol

Yeah Jodi...make the "Event" fun....do reps with the boxes  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2003)

LOL!  OMG thats so funny cuz as I joke my cousin tried to put my recliner on my back and told me to squat it.  LOL!  I didn't even try of course but I probably could have.  

Let me tell you how hard it is to go from a 2200 sq. ft home (something like that) to a 2 bedroom apartment to a 1 bedroom apartment.  Hopefully by next year I'll be settled here enough that I'll buy something again.  

And yes my computer and tv are already hooked up to cable.  That was done at 1 PM today.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi Jodi! 

I hope you are getting settled in your place. Like someone said earlier...we would like to see it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2003)

Well I'm getting there.  Just about done.  My fucking blender broke last night when I was making my bedtime shake.    I had just finished putting my kitchen together, unpacking my dishes, taking the tags off my new kitchen rug and my fucking blender flew whey and flax all over me, my kitchen and my new fucking rug .  So I was up another hour cleaning.  Now today I'm washing a new rug I've never even used.  I'm was so


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Joderinski....

I find that the cheaper blenders w/more speeds work better on berries 

How do you like your cookware?  I made "Blacken Redfish" last night, which is done at high heat in a dry pan.....Would have ruined any other pan....the Calphalon rules...the pan is totally unscathed...I want an 8" now! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2003)

well I'm off to go buy a new blender.  

I actually just used my 10" skillet for the first time this morning for eggs.  Totally loved it.  I think its the first time I've ever made scrambled eggs that weren't browned and came out perfect.  

Sears has another sale going on so I'm gonna go check out what else they have for Calphalon.  

What's Blackened Redfish?  Sounds Tasty


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Mardi Gras is soon and we went to a Theme Pot Luck last night.....it's all in the seasoning/cooking.....you dip fish/shrimp/whatever in butter then douche it w/special seasoning.. then "Blacken it" in a super hot pan! 

I guess Sears would have a good guarantee, but we have a Kitchen Aid now, and a Cuisinart before that that couldn't do shit!  Cheapie Hamilton's do better 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Mardi Gras is soon and we went to a Theme Pot Luck last night.....it's all in the seasoning/cooking.....you dip fish/shrimp/whatever in butter then douche it w/special seasoning.. then "Blacken it" in a super hot pan!
> 
> I guess Sears would have a good guarantee, but we have a Kitchen Aid now, and a Cuisinart before that that couldn't do shit!  Cheapie Hamilton's do better
> ...



Sounds yummy!  I bought some fresh Haddock today and grilled it on my new Calphalon Grill Pan.  I'm sure mine didn't taste as yummy as yours though.  I love seafood.!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm lucky I don't spoil myself with cookware.......my family couldn't take it if I started cooking a lot again.   Mrs. Pain blames me for making her "the woman she is today"....It's not my fault she helped herself to thirds and fourths, and I always cooked for 8-10 people...lol..

Leftovers are suppose to be..... Left Over! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats

1 hour after meal 1:
2 C. Decaf
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
5G. Glutamine
1/2 Med. Apple

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Brown Rice
1 T. Newmans BV
1/2 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish

Meal 5:
5 oz. Top Round
1/4 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower/Onions
Splash of Soy Sauce

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 T. Nutriflax

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1559
Fat:  64
Carb:  64
Protein:  175


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2003)

*Delts & Traps 03/03/03*

*Superset*
2 Sets Seated Side Laterals:  15x10, 15x10
2 Sets Hammer Machine Press: 60x10, 80x10

*Superset*
2 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  50x10, 70x10
2 Sets WG Upright Row to Pec:  40x10, 50x10

2 Sets DB Shrugs: 65x12, 65x12
1 Set Cable Front Raise w/ Double Drop Set:  12.5x8 + 10x6 + 7.5x8


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats

1 hour after meal 1:
2 C. Decaf
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Brown Rice
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower

Meal 4:
4 oz. Top Round
1 Egg White
1/4 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower/Onions
Splash of Soy Sauce

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
1 Whole Egg
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 C. Blueberries

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1314
Fat:  54
Carb:  55
Protein:  147


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 4, 2003)

*Jodi Cut...*

So I got done upping my calories gained a total of 6lbs, stopped cardio for same time - 4weeks.

Now my plan is to slowly reduce calories to 1300-1400 ( I was eating 1500-1700 for approx. 4 weeks) low carb, mixed veegies flax and oatmeal....and LIFT HEAVY, weights and circuit split.

Now that I see your diet, how can you survive on 1300 calories!  (You asked me that remember)  I know a personal trainer who said the women bodybuilders competition go down to 800 calories (pure protein) for 5 weeks!  OMG - how!?

I had a question, I noticed your fat is higher, does that matter that the ratios are mixed up?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

*Arms & Abs 3/4/03*

2 Sets DB Curl:  25x8, 25x8
2 Sets Cable Curl:  80x10, 90x8
2 Sets Concentration Curls:  20x10, 20x10
3 Sets Weighted Dips:  BW+20x8, BW+20x8, BW+20x6
2 Sets Tricep Pushdowns:  90x10, 100x10
2 Sets Kickbacks:  20x12, 20x10

*Superset*
2 Sets Reverse Crunch:  30
2 Sets Crunches:  30
2 Sets Bicycle Tucks:  30


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Jodi Cut...*



> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> So I got done upping my calories gained a total of 6lbs, stopped cardio for same time - 4weeks.
> 
> Now my plan is to slowly reduce calories to 1300-1400 ( I was eating 1500-1700 for approx. 4 weeks) low carb, mixed veegies flax and oatmeal....and LIFT HEAVY, weights and circuit split.
> ...



I'm not quite sure what your asking.  I don't do a low fat diet.  I follow a high protien mod fat low carb diet.  Right now I'm cycling my cals 1300 one day and then 1600 the next.  Its just a tweak for a few weeks to get over a hump I've been in lately.  Then I will go back to 1600-1700 a day with 70-75G Fat and 180P


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Jodi Cut...*



> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> 
> I know a personal trainer who said the women bodybuilders competition go down to 800 calories (pure protein) for 5 weeks!  OMG - how!?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jodi Cut...*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm not quite sure what your asking.  I don't do a low fat diet.  I follow a high protien mod fat low carb diet.  Right now I'm cycling my cals 1300 one day and then 1600 the next.  Its just a tweak for a few weeks to get over a hump I've been in lately.  Then I will go back to 1600-1700 a day with 70-75G Fat and 180P



AND...notice that she's NOT "Whining" about it like Brit, who's doing it...and w8 who's bitchin' about doing it! 

GOOD JOB JODI! 

Do you want their "Cheat Meal" for your discipline, consistency and Courage?  

YOU ROCK!


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh SHADDUP Mr. 3 protein bars n nuts


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Oh SHADDUP Mr. 3 protein bars n nuts


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Jodi Cut...*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> AND...notice that she's NOT "Whining" about it like Brit, who's doing it...and w8 who's bitchin' about doing it!
> 
> GOOD JOB JODI!
> ...



LOL Thanks but No thanks.  I think my body is finally responding.  

Although I would love to try a UTurn


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes Ms Jelly Belly Bean....and Ms.  Nut BUTTer ASS LOSER 

(nice red X too ...  )

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Jodi Cut...*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LOL Thanks but No thanks.  I think my body is finally responding.
> 
> Although I would love to try a UTurn



You deserve one, as a matter of FAT I have one with your name on it!! 


(did you see one of my CoW posts suggeting that some chemical/hormones stay in the BF for up to a year?)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

OK...the CoW (Can O Worms) thing was unintentional! LOL 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Jodi Cut...*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You deserve one, as a matter of FAT I have one with your name on it!!
> 
> 
> ...



No I didn't I cant find it either.  When over the weekend.  I wasn't around much then.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

It's in one of the articles.....basically says that...  Long time to "Normalize"

Sorry 

Dp


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

Great!!

I will be ready for summer!!!  

If its the last fucking thing I do!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

Jodi, do you have any current pics of yourself? You have been working so hard I wanted see how good you look. Let me know if you do.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Jodi, do you have any current pics of yourself? You have been working so hard I wanted see how good you look. Let me know if you do.



No pics til Summer!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

sweet, we get to see you in a bikini??


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

I am still in tweaking process.  My goal is to lose fat just started 40P/30C/20F (yesterday-fitday.com). Originally followed DP's advice on upping calories/ratios, did it for few weeks.  Now I want to get some cuts if possible as I carry most fat in thighs and butt (hard).

Great job Jodi, I am following your plan for cutting next!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

What are your stats?  Don't just follow my totals.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

F/37 18% BF, current weight 158...want to lose fat & gain muscle.

I am currently doing free weights (just started) & circuit /split 2xweek &  Cardio HIIT 2x week, 1xregular for 20-30min sessions.

I did not mean to impose on your cut diary ...sorry


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

OMG you go with my totals and you are totally going to damper your metabolism and waste your muscle away.  You need to increase your totals alot more.  You need start your cut around 2000 cals a day but no less.  Also you need to cut your cardio too.  You are leaving yourself no where to go later in your cut.  I think you should increase your w8 training to 4 days a week and cardio 1 or 2 days a week.  You need to leave yourself room to tweak so when you get stuck you can make adjustments.  
I don't mind you in my journal, post all you want!  But you should start a journal so we can all look and help and post your meals and workouts!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No pics til Summer!



  I wanted to see some now!! Stomp! Stomp!

No, I am just kidding. I bet they will great. 

I can't wait!


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 5, 2003)

OK, doing it now!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1/4 tsp. CO

1 hour after meal 1:
2 C. Decaf
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Brown Rice
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower

Meal 4:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
5G. Glutamine
1/2 Med. Apple

Meal 5:
5 oz. Chub 
1 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower/Onions
Splash of Soy Sauce

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 T. Nutriflax

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1613
Fat:  67
Carb:  65
Protein:  179


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Meal 5:
> ...



I have no idea what "chub" is...or even why it's funny...but the fact that this little guy is there -><- is making me lmao!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

LOL!  I like that little guy too.

Chub = Ground Turkey


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

....and ???  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

Something I'm not gettin lately!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

See the Immune thread for advice...... 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

*Legs 3/5/03*

5 Sets Squats:  135x10, 155x6, 175x6, 195x5, 205x5 Some guy came up to me and said your too little to squat that are you sure you want to do that.  I said Umm Yeah! Once he saw me finish he called me a freak.  

4 Sets Leg Press:  330x12, 340x12, 350x12, 360x12 

*Superset*
4 Sets BB SLDL:  95x12, 105x12, 115x12, 115x10
4 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  60x12, 60x12, 60x8, 60x6

2 Sets LE: 90x12, 105x10 (I did these to find out my Quad:Ham ratio)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

I haven't had leg pain like this in a while!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Pain or pain?  

Crap...just noticed my post from last night didn't make it...Congrats on 205, you little Freak 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

Seeing I can't walk, I would call it PAIN!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Most EXCELLENT 

So this tweak is working?   (sounds like Brit is getting some results too)


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think so!!!  Give me another week and I'll be able to tell you better.  I'm feeling better anyway


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 6, 2003)

Jodi, I was wondering if you seen any gains in arms yet??? 

You've been doing supersets correct?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

Weird thing is I always have gains in every body part except my arms.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 6, 2003)

I've noticed that too in mine...why is that?  

When I was younger (20's) that was first thing to show  now..... naddadamthing 

Any suggestions  Dr.P...?


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Jodi,
When are you due for your "cheat"?
What's on the menu?


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

FUnny how excited one(me) can get about food


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> FUnny how excited one(me) can get about food



LOL!  No cheat meal for me.  I'm not following the same plan right now.  Maybe soon but def not right now.  

What are you having tomorrow?


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, I thought you were..esp with DP giving AWAY my cheats to you

I am not sure if its tommorow or Saturday.....waiting for confirmation

I think pizza is out...I want SUGAH Gonna read some labels and see what I can eat the MOST of


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

Well if I was to have a cheat meal this is what I would have:

Appetezier: Cup of NE Clam Chowda & Fried Calamari & ROLLS
Meal:  Seafood Fettuccine Alfredo & more ROLLS
Dessert: Resees PB Cup Sundae xtra Whipped Cream & a Tia Maria Cappachinno

*droooooooooooolllllllllll*

I'm sure its wayyyy too much food too and my eyes would be bigger than my stomach but I would get a bit of everything in.


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

JEEZ LOL There is a 700 calorie cap! DP isnt THAT giving


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

I think Jodi only gets 550 for BW! 

Sounds like just the dessert! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

Okay so 1 Selection per cheat meal.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats

1 hour after meal 1:
2 C. Decaf
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Brown Rice
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
1 Egg White
1 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli/Onions
Splash of Soy Sauce

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
1 Whole Egg
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 C. Blueberries

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1360
Fat:  54
Carb:  60
Protein:  153


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Dill relish huh? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

*Back 3/6/03*

3 Sets WG Pullups 6,5,4
3 Sets WG Pulldowns:  90x12, 95x12, 95x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Cable Row:  100x12, 100x12, 100x12
3 Sets High Row:  65x12, 65x12, 65x10

4 Sets Deadlifts:  95x12, 115x12, 120x8, 125x8 (could have done more but I forgot my straps)

3 Sets I don't know what they are called:  12, 10, 8  - Lying flat on floor arms straight above head holding swiss ball, doing a straight leg V-Up and pass the ball to feet, go flat on floor again and then V-Up and pass back to straight arms   - Is there a name???????
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  30


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2003)

7 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1/4 tsp. CO
2 C. Decaf
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
5G. Glutamine
1/2 Med. Apple
1 C. Coffee w/ 1 T. Half n Half   I know it was that or fall asleep at my desk

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Brown Rice
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 5:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
1 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli/Onions
1 T. of Soy Sauce
10 Cashews

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 T. Nutriflax

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1641
Fat:  68
Carb:  71
Protein:  179


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like sodium is creeping up...watch for bloat, relish, cashews, soy sauce, Newman's..etc


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2003)

I don't know if I would be able to tell if I am bloated anymore.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2003)

*Chest 3/7/03*

4 Sets Bench Press:  Barx15, 95x12, 100x10, 105x8
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength:  75x12, 80x11, 85x7

*Superset* 
3 Sets Standing Cable Flys:  15x12, 17.5x12, 20x11
3 Sets Pec Deck:  60x12, 75x10, 75x9

2 Sets Cable Chest Press:  20x12, 22.5x9


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeahhhh! I'm actually going to do something tonight.  My long time best friend is on her way over and we are gonna go play pool, have A drink and go see a movie.  I haven't done anything since I've been back.  Whooo Hooo


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Cool....have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cool....have fun



Ditto! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks I had fun - and I only had 1 drink Jack/Diet 

I saw Bringin Down the House - OMG it was SOOOOOOO Funny!  If your in the mood for a good comedy, I laughed the entire time it was great!!

I tried to stay up really late last night but I only made it to 4 AM cuz tonight I start  3rd shift, Midnight to 8:30 AM.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn...I don't know how you people can work nights! I'd kill myself...or someone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn...I don't know how you people can work nights! I'd kill myself...or someone



You feel that way in the daytime? 

Hi Jodi 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2003)

Meals for 3/8/03 - Forgot to log it last night and No workout yesterday

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg WHites
1/2 C. Oats
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Flax
2 Celery Stalks
1/2 med. Apple

Meal 3:
1 Scoop Whey
1 Egg
1 Packet Splenda
1 tsp. Vanilla Extract
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 C. Blueberries

Meal 4:
5.5 oz. Mahi Mahi 
1 C. Broccoli
1/2 C. Brown Rice
1 tsp. CO
1 Egg White

Meal 5:
Jack w/Diet  

I fell asleep shortly after this and missed my 5th meal.  I haven't had a drink in 2 months and I had a buzz with this one.  

Totals not including Fiber
Cals:  1205
Fat:  43
Carb: 66
Protein:  118


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL! You're a cheaper drunk than Rob 

Thanks for that recipe...it's so awesome...next time I'll nix the salt though...found it too salty, and I only used 3/4 cup safflower


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad you liked it!  Are you gonna try it with Flax next?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes...probably....I like flax, so would be awesome if it tasted good


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2003)

*Delts & Traps 3/9/03*

3 Sets Seated Military Press:  75x6, 80x4, 80x4
3 Sets WG BB Upright Rows:  50x6, 50x6, 60x5 (my rotator was bothering me again)
2 Sets BB Shrugs:  205x6, 205x4
2 Sets Cheat Laterals:  20x6, 20x6


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

3/9 - 3/10
7-8 L. Water
3 Large Coffee the real stuff
1 Diet Coke

I really really really needed caffeine.  Sorry!

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 tsp. CO

Meal 2:
3.5 oz. Turkey
1 C. Broccoli
1 oz. Mixed Nuts 

Meal 3:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1/2 T. Flax Oil
4 Stawberries
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
4 oz. Sweet Potato
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1668
Fat:  71
Carb:  70
Protein:  181


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Sounds like you were a peeing Machine!  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

*Arms 3/10/03*

*Superset:*
1 Set EZ Bar Curl:  50x10
1 Set CG Chin Ups:  BWx8

*Superset:*
1 Set Preacher Curl: 40x9
1 Set Reverse Curl:  30x10

Single Drop Set Cable Curl: 70x10 + 50x10

*Superset:*
2 Sets Pushdowns:  90x10, 100x10
2 Sets CG Bench:  65x10, 75x10

*Superset:*
2 Sets Reverse Grip Pushdown: 20x10, 25x10
2 Sets Incline Overhead Ext:  35x10, 40x10

Drop Set W8ed Dips:  20x3+ 10x8+ BWx4

20 mins TC on Bike


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

I am so screwed - There will be lots of caffeine again today.  I only got 2 hours sleep cuz I'm all fucked up and I'm tired already.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
2 C. Coffee
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 tsp CO

Meal 2:
5 oz. Top Sirloin
1/4 tsp. CO
1.5 C Mix Broccoli, Onion, Cauliflower

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 5:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1/2 T. Flax 
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1405
Fat:  60
Carb:  61
Protein:  150


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2003)

I've decided that the 2 hours of sleep that I've got in the past 43 hours is not enough to go do a leg workout!  I'm going home and going to bed!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've decided that the 2 hours of sleep that I've got in the past 43 hours is not enough to go do a leg workout!  I'm going home and going to bed!!!



That is a good idea.  Get some rest...you will feel much better.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2003)

WoW Jodi.. your meals look great as usual~ But I hope you can get some rest girl!!!

 Take care!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks NB and Stacey!
I slept 7 hours and OMG I feel so much better!  I think I need to seriously find another job asap cuz I'm not a third shift person.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
2 C. Coffee
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 tsp CO

Meal 2:
5 oz. Top Sirloin
1/4 tsp. CO
1.5 C Mix Broccoli, Onion, Cauliflower

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks
1/2  Small Apple

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
1.25 scoops Whey
1/2 T. Flax
4 Strawberries
1 tsp. Glutamine

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1/2 T. Flax 
1 T. Nutriflax
1 tsp. Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1655
Fat:  70
Carb:  67
Protein:  181


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2003)

I gave my sister my U-Turn Bar.  She said wheres your will power?  and I said, when I don't go down the aisles with all the goodies in the grocery store.  If its not in the house I can't eat it.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2003)

Girl, I could never make it on 3rd shift either..thats gotta be extremly hard!! I hope you can find another job!! 
Thats great you got to sleep that long!

I'm just like you..if its not in my house.. I do awesome on my meal plans!! SMART GIVING THAT BAR AWAY! Did You Try one though yet??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I gave my sister my U-Turn Bar.  She said wheres your will power?  and I said, when I don't go down the aisles with all the goodies in the grocery store.  If its not in the house I can't eat it.



Your "Pedestal" just got higher!  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Legs 3/12/03*

5 Sets Squats:  135x10, 155x6, 175x6, 195x5, 205x5 
4 Sets Leg Press:  360x12, 380x12, 400x12, 420x12 

*Superset*
4 Sets BB SLDL:  105x12, 105x12, 110x12
4 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  105x12, 105x12, 110x10

Triple Drop Set Lying Leg Curls:  60x8+50x6+40x9+30x12

3 Sets Rotary Calf:  150x12, 160x12, Trip Drop: 170x12+150x10+130x7+110x8


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 tsp. CO

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Dill Relish
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
2 Celery Stalks
1/2 small Apple

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. Flax
2 tsp. NBV

Meal 4:
1.25 Scoop Whey
1/2 T. Flax
4 Strawberries

Meal 5:
6 oz. Mahi Mahi
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower/Onions
1 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax

Totals:
Cals: 1357
Fat: 54
Carb: 63
Protein: 151


----------



## lina (Mar 13, 2003)

Heya Jodi!

Where do you get your CO from? I've been trying different places around here but no luck!  Or do you get it online?

Do you see any benefits from it?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2003)

Lina - theres a store in N. Ready called Wild Oats that sells it.  Also a store in Manchester but thats too far for you.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2003)

Anyone ever tried the Walden Farms Pancake syrup.  I bought some but I havent opened it yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

It's Excellent   Their Chocolate syrup too! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2003)

Can I have some


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2003)

*Back 3/13/03*

3 Sets WG Pullups 6,5,4
4 Sets Deadlifts:  95x12, 115x12, 120x8, 125x8 

4 Sets HS Plate Loaded WG Pulldowns: w8 per side  90x12, 180x8, 180x6, 180x6 (loved these)

*Superset*
3 Sets Cable Row:  105x12, 105x10, 105x10
3 Sets Low Row:  70x12, 80x12, 85x10

4 Sets Deadlifts:  115x12, 125x12, 135x12, 135x8

3 Sets Swiss Ball Pass: 15, 12, 10
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Can I have some



Yes...once, maybe twice  a week 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2003)

I've decided to return it anyway before I open it.  I shouldn't be having any of it.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Jodi...I think you can handle it, lol. keep it at the back of your fridge and use it sparingly.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

I agree w/Leah..Jodi...it's not horrible! 

(Leah, don't get any ideas   )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Yeah I know...._*I*_ won't be able to use it


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Jodi...I think you can handle it, lol. keep it at the back of your fridge and use it sparingly.



I'm not worried about abusing it I just don't need it.  I was thinking about it for my oats but I use a tsp. of Vanilla or Maple extract for flavor sometimes and thats good enough.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2003)

*Chest 3/14/03*

4 Sets Chest Press:  95x12, 100x10, 105x8, 115x5 
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength:  75x12, 80x12, 85x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Standing Cable Flys:  17.5x12, 20x12, 20x10
3 Sets Pec Deck:  75x12, 75x10, 75x8

*Superset*
2 Sets Cable Chest Press:  20x12, 22.5x12
Pushups:  25, 15


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2003)

*Legs 3/17/03*

5 Sets Squats:  135x10, 160x6, 180x6, 200x5, 210x5 
4 Sets Leg Press:  420x12, 440x12, 460x12, 480x12 

*Superset*
4 Sets BB SLDL:  105x12, 105x110, 105x8
4 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  105x12, 110x10, 115x8

Triple Drop Set Lying Leg Curls:  60x8+50x6+40x9+30x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Rotary Calf:  150x12, 170x12, 180x12
3 Sets Smith Calf Raises:  90x12, 140x12, 150x12


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey Jodi,

Keep going strong! I stop by your journal daily to see how things are going, but don't usually post.  Good luck with your job!  Keep at it, looking good!

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks Iain!

I had a kick ass workout tonight.  I was really pumped tonight!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

210...is that a new PR? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 210...is that a new PR?
> 
> DP



YUP 

Also, next week it may be higher.  I'm now striving to be able to put 2 plates on each side.  Then I'll be pleased


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Good stuff Jodster


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

No workout for 3/18!

25 mins. HIIT on Bike!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1 T. Heavy Cream
1/4 tsp. CO

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Dill Relish
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
2 Celery Stalks
1/2 small Apple

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
1 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. Flax
2 tsp. NBV

Meal 4:
1.25 Scoop Whey
1/2 T. Flax
4 Strawberries

Meal 5:
6 oz. Mahi Mahi
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower/Onions
1 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax

Totals:
Cals: 1357
Fat: 54
Carb: 63
Protein: 151


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

*Back 3/19/03*

3 Sets WG Pullups 6,5,4
3 Sets Deadlifts:  115x12, 125x12, 135x10 

4 Sets HS Plate Loaded WG Pulldowns: 140x12, 140x12, 150x10, 150x9 (I love these)

*Superset*
3 Sets Cable Row:  105x12, 105x10, 105x10
3 Sets High Row:  65x12, 65x10, 65x8


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Jodi
I was just looking over your meals for some new ideas
They are looking good....as usual I noticed you are doing a sort of high/low program. Do you get a free meal as well?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Jodi...I wanted to tell you.....I spent some time w/the Calphalon Rep (tried to get info on being a "test" family, bought a baking tray...not sheet, ) this morning....she said we need to register our stuff at calphalon.com so they will have a record of our cookware and never hassle us should we have a problem 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hey Jodi
> I was just looking over your meals for some new ideas
> They are looking good....as usual I noticed you are doing a sort of high/low program. Do you get a free meal as well?



No but I'll live!!  

If I want a stomach like yours there will be no cheats for a while.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Jodi...I wanted to tell you.....I spent some time w/the Calphalon Rep (tried to get info on being a "test" family, bought a baking tray...not sheet, ) this morning....she said we need to register our stuff at calphalon.com so they will have a record of our cookware and never hassle us should we have a problem
> 
> 
> DP



Well I better go register them.  They are so kick as.  I don't know what I did before my 10" skillett.  Love It!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

I was so brown-nosing her...parked next to her SUV, filled with Calphalon.....went for the "free, try this"...  If I were her, I would have given me free cookware!  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

You got to get that griddle thing!!!  It Rocks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

For all the pancakes I make (I should make US crepes again) 




DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

No the square griddle for indoor Grill Cooking.  Its awesome for chix and fish!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

The one with the handle on the center of one side..the square low edged frying pan, right?

Show me? 




DP

This is what we just got!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Do you mean this?






Or this?







Or this?






I can't find the square one! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

Yeah the middle pic - the round griddle thing or you can get a square one they both do the same thing.  I love it!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

*Chest 3/20/03*

4 Sets Chest Press:  Barx15, 100x12, 110x10, 115x3 
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength:  75x12, 80x12, 95x11

*Superset*
3 Sets Standing Cable Flys:  20x12, 20x10, 20x8
3 Sets Pec Deck:  75x12, 75x10, 75x8

Pushups:  25, 15

20 min TC on bike


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah the middle pic - the round griddle thing or you can get a square one they both do the same thing.  I love it!!!



Thanks 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 21, 2003)

silly question coming your way....is dill relish "regular" relish that tastes sort of sweet?  i know hamburger relish ads ketchup to it and hotdog relish has mustard in it - so is dill relish just your basic relish?  if it is....i'm getting excited to start adding some (just 1 tsp) to my tuna and turky burgers!

have a great weekend!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey there NG!!  The dill relish is basically chopped up pickles.  Nothing else added in it.  Its good, especially in tuna.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2003)

*Delts & Traps, Abs 3/21/03*

2 Sets Single Arm DB Press:  30x8, 30x8
3 Sets Bent Laterals:  15x10, 15x10, 15x10
2 Sets Side Cable Laterals:  10x12, 12.5x12
3 Sets DB Shrugs:  65x8, 70x8, 75x8
3 Sets Hammer Ab Crunch:  50x15, 50x15, 55x15
3 Sets Knee Raise:  30
3 Sets Bicycle Tuck:  30


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Good Shrugs 

...and awesome bent laterals if that's DB!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good Shrugs
> 
> ...and awesome bent laterals if that's DB!



Ditto 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good Shrugs
> 
> ...and awesome bent laterals if that's DB!



Thanks  

I took your advice and got straps.  There was no other way I could hold that much otherwise.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

LOL...good for you...If I didn't use them, I'd be doing sets of 25-35reps for crying out loud cause i'd never be able to hold enough w8.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...good for you...If I didn't use them, I'd be doing sets of 25-35reps for crying out loud cause i'd never be able to hold enough w8.





Cuz I had to talk you into them! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2003)

*Legs 3/23/03*

5 Sets Squats:  135x10, 165x6, 185x6, 205x5, 215x5 
4 Sets Leg Press:  480x12, 500x12, 520x12, 540x12 

*Superset*
4 Sets BB SLDL:  105x12, 110x10, 115x8
4 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  60x12, 65x10, 115x8

Triple Drop Seated Leg Curls:  70x8+50x8+30x12+20x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Plate Loaded Donkey Calf:  140x12, 190x12, 190x12
3 Sets Plate Loaded Rotary Calf:  135x12, 135x12, 145x12


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Holy shit that's impressive...you're like a little machine or something! 

....(I think that's more than mmafiter presses  )


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks!!  

Pressing that much w8, I've noticed my lower back muscles get a little sore.  Is this OK?? 

Oh, and since I've been doing these my knee doesn't bother me anymore, which I thought was strange.  The only thing I can think of is that I finally strenghtend around the knee enough.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Pressing a lot of w8 hurts my lower back too. Make sure you don't pull your legs back so far (towards you) that your butt comes off the seat/pad...this puts a lot of stress on your lower back and brings your spine out of neutral alignment.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2003)

OK   will do.  I've been concentrating on form while doing these cuz someone told me I should have a belt but I don't want to unless I have to.  
Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

DP


----------



## Monolith (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah the middle pic - the round griddle thing or you can get a square one they both do the same thing.  I love it!!!



I just saw the square one on Amazon.com for $17.99.  Gold box special.  If ya want more of this stuff, it looks like theyve got a good price.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 24, 2003)

hey Jodi...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2003)

Where the hell have been.  I hope your alright.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 24, 2003)

check my journal...PM me if you wanna know more..


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2003)

* Back 3/24/03 *

3 Sets WG Pullups: 5, 4, 3 
3 Sets WG Pulldowns Plate loaded Hammer Strength:  140x12, 140x10, 140x8 
3 Sets TBar Row:  55x12, 60x10, 65x8
2 Sets Deadlifts:  135x12, 135x10

*Abs Superset*
2 Sets Bicycle Tucks: 30
2 Sets Swiss Ball Pass: 12
2 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Jodi, remember when we first insisted that you squat heavier...well now apply that logic to the DL's  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2003)

So go 10, 6, 6, 5, 5 instead and try to increase?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

Something like that......with DL's more like 8, 6, 6, 4......use good form, becareful yet confident 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2003)

Sounds good, I love DL's.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm gonna start DL's this week too I think.  Great exercise to get big.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

6 L. Water

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
5 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1/4 tsp. CO
1 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chicken
1/2 C. Brown Rice
2 tsp. Newmans BV
1 tsp. Flax
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower

Meal 4:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1/2 Med. Apple

Meal 5:
5 oz. Cod
1 tsp. CO
1 C. Broccoli/Cauliflower/Onions

Meal 6:
1 scoop Whey
1.5 tsp. Flax
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 T. Nutriflax

Totals not including fiber:
Cals:  1613
Fat:  67
Carb:  65
Protein:  179


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Jodi........tell us when your done with H/L? 

Your meals look good! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

I figured I'd wait til I get my blood test results done.  Won't be until beginning of April.  Sound good or should I tweak now??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

You're varying your sources, not complaining, although that is not your 'style'....hopefully you are hungry.....so you can stay w/this 

I don't think it will influence those tests..and if you want 1500 kc, w/60-70 C just let us know! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

Sure I can do that.  It would be a change.  Gets boring after a while doing the same thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

We'll talk in a few minutes and get you a plan! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

K - No rush, Going to bed soon.   Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Leah seems to think that you need to go Zig-Zag and she is right....we'll have it for you later! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 6 meals at 30 P 5 C 12 F
> 
> ...




Here you go ...lotsa fibre...so get your veggies


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank You  

I will start tomorrow.  

Woohoo  - Banana's & PB


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jodi - The bananas make it worth it that's for sure!

Fast question for you - it's time for me to buy vitamins and I know that you use and DP recommends Nature's Plus Source Of Life.

Does your bottle say Life Force Multiple in big letters on the front?  I've found 2 different looking ones online and I want to be sure I get the right one.  I'll also get the multi mineral without iron once I figure out which one is the "right" one.

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

NG..sounds like you are looking at Source Naturals Brand ...not the Nature's Plus brand 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Jodi - The bananas make it worth it that's for sure!
> 
> Fast question for you - it's time for me to buy vitamins and I know that you use and DP recommends Nature's Plus Source Of Life.
> ...



NG - Check your PM's


----------



## Jodi (Mar 26, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax
2 Apple Slices

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
4 Med. Celery Stalks
2 Apple Slices

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Spinach
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Olive Oil & Vinegar

Meal 5:
5.5 oz. Mahi Mahi
1.5 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
2 C. Broccoli/Mush/Onions
Splash Low Sodium Soy Sauce

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1477
Fat:  72
Carb: 30
Protein: 179


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Joid, spelt that way on purpose...I did it by accident the other day...

I think the spirit of the L/C we suggested would be veggies, maybe the berries, but not the apple slices.  A good transition however. 

What do you think...I know the numbers work...but now I'm talking the "Spirit" of the program? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 26, 2003)

I had half an apple left in my fridge and I can't let it go to waste so I figured today was a good day to use it up.   

As far a spirit, I've always enjoyed this plan better because I don't hold as much water so I feel better about myself not being so bloated.  That and I really love bananas.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

I have been dropping water like crazy lately too...so I know what you mean 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 26, 2003)

*Chest 3/26/03 at a new Gold's Gym closer to home * 

4 Sets Chest Press:  Barx15, 95x10, 100x8, 105x6 
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength:  90x12, 110x12, 130x12 - This is the one thing I hate about new gyms, finding the right w8 with new equipment 

*Superset*
3 Sets Standing Cable Flys:  40x12, 50x4 + 40x8, 40x10
3 Sets Machine Pec Fly:  45x12, 50x12, 55x12

*Superset*
2 Sets Chest Press: 40x10, 40x10
2 Sets Pushups:  25, 15

12 min TC on bike - I hate cardio and I really didn't feel like doing it   So I didn't


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I see the cable flyes are better at this gym


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

I know but bench went down.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax
2 Apple Slices

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
4 Med. Celery Stalks
2 Apple Slices

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Spinach
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Olive Oil & Vinegar

Meal 5:
6 oz. Fresh Cod
1.5 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
2 C. Pepers/Mush/Onions


Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1466
Fat:  72
Carb: 19
Protein: 180

It must be pretty boring to see what I eat everyday.  Same things day in and day out with 1 or 2 small changes.    Its the best way I stick to things - consistancy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

It's not boring...it's easy....to spot any differences, and catch anything that may need to be caught (not that there's much "to catch" w/ you  ) ....it's nice! lol

...and ya still kick ass so don't worry about the bench


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2003)

You may not want to hear this....but when I refer people to "Check out IM"......one of the places I send then is your journal!

So keep it up please 

....and don't worry about getting "out of line!"  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

Oh sure, apply the pressure.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

*Delts 3/27/03*

*Superset*
2 Sets Seated Side Lateral:  15x10, 17.5x10
2 Sets Hammer Machine Press:  w8 per side 45x10, 55x10

*Superset*
2 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  75x10, 75x9
2 Sets WG Upright Rows to Pec:  50x10, 50x10

2 Sets DB Shrugs:  75x8, 80x8
1 Set CB Front Raise:  20x15 + 15x12 + 10x15

15 mins TC on Bike


----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2003)

Leah, I know you saw the thread from Mono about being up late, well thats me today.  I will probably be awake for 24 hours before I sleep, I've been up since 9PM last night.  I was thinking of throwing in an additional 2 meals - sound good????

Meals, so far same as yesterday - Gotta use up the fresh Cod 
Tommorow Filet Mignon  
Sunday Carb Up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

Do it Jodi.....1 or 2 as you feel 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2003)

OK - Good cuz I'm fucking starving.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax


Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
4 Med. Celery Stalks

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Spinach
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Olive Oil & Vinegar

Meal 5:
5 oz. Filet Mignon
9 Flax Caps Flax (going out to dinner with my sister)
2 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 T. Nutriflax
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1444
Fat:  72
Carb: 18
Protein: 179


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK - Good cuz I'm fucking starving.



Is that like "Really" "Really" starving? 

Leah says coffee curbs hunger and keeps her and Brit nice and soft!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

I was extremly hungy cuz I was spacing my meals farther apart cuz I was up so late.  

  Coffee    Who needs coffee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Coffee    Who needs coffee



Weak loser types!  (damn I want some)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

STFU and have it you pussy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> STFU and have it you pussy



  Don't talk to Jodi that way 

ZDP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

You know who I'm talkin' to


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Surely you are not calling strong, determined, disciplined moi...a "pu....a ppp, a Puuuu"...fuck I can't say it! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

I had coffee today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

ARRRGGGGHHHHH! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

I couldn't help it, I really wanted it.  I love coffee and its the hardest thing to give up.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I couldn't help it, I really wanted it.  I love coffee and its the hardest thing to give up.




Ditto! Way back a year ago he tried to get me to drop it and I told him it would make HIS life very difficult if I did   lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

...and she did anyway! 

 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, your still trying to make her give up coffee.   Its torture, I know.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

Cute Avi Joid!  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks 

BTW I'm otta here I have a date.  First one in I don't know how long.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

OMG~ 

DO you remember how? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2003)

- Yeah I think I did alright, we're going out again.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Repeat Business is "Good"   


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2003)

Meals same as usual except meal 6.

Meal 6:
3/4 C. Oats
4 oz Mashed SP
1 C. Steamed Spinach
1 Med. Banana
1 T. PB 

Wohoo    Yum Yum


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2003)

*Legs 3/31/03*

6 Sets Squats:  Bar x10 135x10, 165x6, 185x6, 205x5, 215x5 
4 Sets Leg Press:  450x12, 540x12, 590x12, 610x12 

*Superset*
3 Sets BB SLDL:  105x12, 115x10, 125x8
4 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  60x12, 70x10, 75x8

Triple Drop Seated Leg Curls:  70x8+50x8+30x12+20x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Standing Calf Raise:  175x10, 175x10, 175x10
3 Sets Seated Calf:  90x10, 90x10, 90x10


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

WOW?   ANd NICE SQUATS! 

 Explain 610?  6 plates plus a 35?  Jodi...you can't feel 20 pounds at that w8.... 

Power K did 7 today...lol  (She's 15-20 pounds heavier...you rule  )

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Spinach

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo/made with a little Flax this time
4 Med. Celery Stalks

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Broccoli
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Ceaser Dressing

Meal 5:
6 oz. Fresh Cod
1.5 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
2 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1466
Fat:  72
Carb: 17
Protein: 180


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

* Back 4/1/03 *

3 Sets WG Pullups: 5, 4, 3 
4 Sets Deadlifts:  135x8, 145x6, 155x6, 175x4
4 Sets WG Pulldowns Plate loaded Hammer Strength:  110x10, 140x8, 160x6, 170x6
4 Sets Parallel Grip TBar Row:  60x10, 65x8, 70x6, 80x6
3 Sets Hyper Extentions:  BWx15, 5x15, 10x15

*Abs*
3 Sets W8ed Reverse Crunch: 10x20
3 Sets Crunch:  20forward + 20 Left Side + 20 Right Side
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch:  30


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Spinach

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo/made with a little Flax this time
4 Med. Celery Stalks

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Broccoli
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Ceaser Dressing

Meal 5:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
1.5 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
2 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1478
Fat:  72
Carb: 17
Protein: 180


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

*Chest 4/2/03* 

5 Sets Chest Press:  Barx15, 95x10, 100x8, 105x6, 110x4 
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength:  130x10, 140x8, 150x6

*Superset*
3 Sets Standing Cable Flys:  40x10, 50x6, 50x5 
3 Sets Pec Deck:  75x10, 80x8, 82.5x6

*Superset*
2 Sets Chest Press: 40x6, 50x6
2 Sets DB Press:  35x6, 35x6

15 mins. Precors


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Spinach

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
1/4 C. Blueberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Homemade Mayo - mix olive oil/saff/flax
4 Med. Celery Stalks

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Cauliflower/Mushrooms
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Olive Oil Dressing

Meal 5:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Meal 6:
3/4 C. Oats
4 oz. SP
4 oz. Banana
1 T. Nat PB
1 C. Green Beans


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Um..so you added the flax to the mayo recipe...how is it? 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2003)

Good - but I only use about 5 T Flax and 5 T of safflower to try cuz as w8 says, flax is too damn expensive to waste.  I liked it, but then again I don't mind the taste of flax anymore.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm gonna try it next


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2003)

I haven't been around much the past few days to be posting meals and such.  Then when I'm here I forget to post.

Anyways, meals are good - last night was carb up - Yummy
Friday was Delts/Traps
Sat. Tris/Bis
Sun - Rest


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

We were wondering


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1:  ran out of eggs
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
2 T. Heavy Cream
1 packet Splenda

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
4 Med. Celery Stalks

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Ceaser Dressing

Meal 5:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
1.5 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
2 C. Cauliflower

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1465
Fat:  71
Carb: 19
Protein: 178


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2003)

Too tired for legs and I am going to do them tomorrow- Did morning cardio instead.  I've never done morning cardio and I just want to say it sucks ass even more than regular cardio.   I was so fucking hungry by the time I got home I could have eaten a side of a cow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

So are you over Cardio yet?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2003)

When have I ever been Into Cardio   I hate it and wish I never ever ever had to do any ever again.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

..and I can make you a sandwich....

POOF! You're a Sandwich!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2003)

*Legs 4/8/03*

5 Sets Squats:  135x10, 175x6, 205x6, 215x5, 225x4  
4 Sets Leg Press:  450x12, 540x12, 630x10, 630x8

*Superset*
3 Sets SLDL:  115x12, 125x12, 125x12
3 Sets Seated Leg Curls:  90x12, 105x5 + 90x7, 90x12

1 Drop Sets Lying Leg Curls:  70x5 + 50x8 + 30x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Donkey Calf:  180x12, 180x12, 180x12
3 Sets Rotary:  135x12, 135x12, 135x12


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

jodi, you know the nutri info for the mahi mahi fish?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2003)

I found it in Fitday.com


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2003)

Now that I reached my goals on squatting and leg press I've decided that next week I'm gonna try something different.

I want to do ass to the ground squats instead of legs parallel.  I think I'll stick with the same rep range but I know I'll have to lower the w8.  I really don't want to increase more on my squats cuz my  hip flexors appear to be taking a beating and they hurt like hell.

Also I'm gonna do the sled instead of Leg Press and I know I'll have to lower w8 on that too.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

Missed it the first time..

CONGRATS!  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2003)

I was happy.

Any ideas why squatting is hurting my hip flexors though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd have to see you squat 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeahhhh I talked to my boss this morning and said thats it I can't handle this shift.  SOooooo he put on to start coming in at 4 Am instead because the UK is never in till that time anyway and thats what I'm there to do.  Manage the team for UK calls.  Whoohoooo this will be so much better!!


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2003)

can't find it there. its says its not found


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

Its called finfish


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Getting up at 3 am for work is better?  

I couldn't do it...but if it's better for you...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

It sounds bad but do you know how hard it is to sleep during the day?  It sucks and at least I can go to bed now when its dark and get 6 good hours of sleep oppose to waking up every hour and not being able to fall back asleep.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

*Chest 4/9/03* 

5 Sets Bench Press:  Barx15, 95x10, 100x8, 105x6, 110x6 
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength:  140x10, 150x8, 160x6

*Superset*
3 Sets Cable Crossovers:  40x12, 40x10, 40x10 
3 Sets Pec Flys:  65x12, 67.5x10, 67.5x10

*Superset*
2 Sets Chest Press: 50x8, 50x8

15 mins. Rowing


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry to jump in so late in your journal.  I have been following along for sometime now and I was just wondering how long you were going to be cutting for?  It seems like this cut has gone on for about 20 weeks and from the looks of it you have made great progress.  I was wondering how many more weeks you were planniing on cutting for?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2003)

Damn Jodi you rock!   I have to agree with DP your journal is an excellent reference for people to read, I just went through it to pick out points for my wife.  Keep up the awesome work!

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

6 L Water
Oh yeah - Decaf

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
5 Egg Whites
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
4 Med. Celery Stalks

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Lettuce
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Ceasar Dressing

Meal 5:
5 oz. Top Round
1 tsp. CO
2 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1468
Fat:  72
Carb: 18
Protein: 181


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Damn Jodi you rock!   I have to agree with DP your journal is an excellent reference for people to read, I just went through it to pick out points for my wife.  Keep up the awesome work!
> 
> IDF



Thanks Iain!  Now you made me feel guilty about not posting my meals lately!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Sorry to jump in so late in your journal.  I have been following along for sometime now and I was just wondering how long you were going to be cutting for?  It seems like this cut has gone on for about 20 weeks and from the looks of it you have made great progress.  I was wondering how many more weeks you were planniing on cutting for?



Hey P-funk

Well I've had a few metabolic obstacles during my cut that have been left unmentioned in my journal due to personal reasons.   So yes it does appear I've been cutting for a long time but in fact at one long point during this cut my caloric intake was more like maintenance than cutting.  

Things have started looking better and I'm again making progress and hope by summer to be ready.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2003)

> Things have started looking better and I'm again making progress and hope by summer to be ready.



Cool deal, I'm sure ya will be ready for summer.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2003)

* Back 4/10/03 *

3 Sets WG Pullups: 8, 7, 6 
3 Sets Deadlifts:  135x8, 155x6, 185x5
3 Sets WG Pulldowns Plate loaded Hammer Strength:  140x10, 180x6, 160x6
3 Sets Parallel Grip TBar Row:  60x10, 70x8, 80x6
3 Sets Hyper Extentions:  10x15, 25x15, 25x15


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Nice deads  how many reps did you get?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2003)

Oopps  - Edited 

Of course I did have straps 

Thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Very impressive


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks and I'm feeling it today.  And I thought legs was a whole new meaning to Pain


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2003)

*Delts / Traps *

2 Sets 1 Arm Press:  30x8, 35x4 + 30x2
3 Sets Bent over Laterals:  17.5x10, 17.5.10, 17.5x8
2 Sets Cable Side Laterals:  20x12, 20x12
3 Sets DB Shrugs:  80x10, 80x10, 80x8

20 mins. HIIT on Elliptical


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 12, 2003)

Jodi...totally unrealted and I apoligize for sabotaging your journal....although I have been a regular follower of it for soe time now BUT...I like the new avatar...you look great!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks FF - No your not sabotaging my journal.  Your always welcome to stop in and comment anytime you like!   


Hey especially when their compliments.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2003)

*Arms 4/12/03 *

2 Sets DB Curls:  25x8, 25x8
2 Sets Cable Curls:  80x8, 80x2+70x6
2 Sets Concentration Curls:  20x12, 20x12
3 Sets w8ed Dips:  BWx10, BW+10x8, BW+15x6 + BWx2
2 Sets Pushdowns:  80x10, 90x10
2 Sets Kickbacks:  20x12, 20x12


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2003)

Well I wasn't ever gonna post this picture but I decided to.  I am by far at the end of my cut but I have been thinking for about a week now regarding my legs.  I know there are going to be some people here that say I shouldn't do this but I am.  I want to to bring my legs back down.  IMO they are getting to big for the rest of my body and they don't stop growing.   Just about every week I increase and although its exciting to see the w8's get higher its depressing to put on my favorite jeans and try to squeeze them over my legs and the waist fits fine.  I'm having problems buying pants now that I don't have to wear a belt with just so they fit my legs.  At one point I had planned on competing but have decided not and just continue lifting and eating good for my health and appearance.  Well, now I'm starting to not like my appearance and my legs have a part to do with that.  So that being said, here is the most recent pic of my legs and next time their shown will hopefully be smaller.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2003)

Even though I have already seen and 'd them!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Wow! Have you ever improved 

So how are you planning on bringing them down?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks 
I don't know yet 

I thought by sticking to my regular leg w/o but go lower w8 higher rep?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Think about doing some single leg movements, like leg press, smith back leg up lunges....alternating DB lunges....step ups even.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2003)

Will do thanks!

I think I'm gonna post a progress of my legs for the past year in member pics.  Seeing thats my only good body part to show off.    Thought it might to cool to look back on.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 13, 2003)

WOW!!! I think you look awesome! Nice job, Jodi.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey Jodi!
Never actually read your journal befoe..wow..lady..you can move some weight! Very nice!
I just saw the post about moving your hours..that will explain why haven't seen you on at night in a while...too bad u couldn't get used to sleeping during the days. (I have been doing it for ten years now..) it's no big deal anymore..

You put down some eggs, don't you? That's more than me....of course...my diet in whole...sux...

You keep up the good work!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal 1: 
1.25 Scoops Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
2 T. Heavy Cream
1 packet Splenda

Meal 2:
1.25 Scoops Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 T. Heavy Cream
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
1 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. Flax
1/2 Newmans Ceaser Dressing

Meal 5:
5 oz. Ground Turkey
1.5 tsp. CO
1 tsp. Flax
2 C. Cauliflower

Meal 6:
1.25 Scoops Whey
2.5 tsp. Flax
1 tsp. Instant Decaf

Totals not including Fiber
Cals: 1465
Fat:  71
Carb: 19
Protein: 178


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks everyone! 


w8 - What are leg up smith lunges.  Is that just leg behind and kind of on the toes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

OH will you ever love these! 

New levels of Pain 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2003)

How do I do them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

How about Leah tells you, because for one thing, she can type (and spell) much better than I can...and secondly...when your ass is too sore to sit on a toilet for the next 3 days, you'll forget the exercise came from me, and blame her  

Or I will later...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> w8 - What are leg up smith lunges.  Is that just leg behind and kind of on the toes?




You need a flat bench to put your foot on, place its about a foot behind you and slightly to your right. Unrack the bar and position it properly. Place your left foot about a foot forward in front of you, lift your right foot and place it on the bench behind you, making sure the top of your foot rests flat on the bench...not your on your toes. Drop your hips straight down as you lower yourself into a lunge. It's similar to smith squats w/ your legs forward, but one leg is up on a bench...then move the bench to the other side and do the other leg


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You need a flat bench to put your foot on, place its about a foot behind you and slightly to your right. Unrack the bar and position it properly. Place your left foot about a foot forward in front of you, lift your right foot and place it on the bench behind you, making sure the top of your foot rests flat on the bench...not your on your toes. Drop your hips straight down as you lower yourself into a lunge. It's similar to smith squats w/ your legs forward, but one leg is up on a bench...then move the bench to the other side and do the other leg



addendum...

The front leg is more forward so that your knee does not extend more forward than than your toes..and the back knee touches the ground each rep 

I like the bench outside the front of the Smith, parallel to the bar about a foot behind.....and I turn into the apperatus  for the exercise 

DP


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

oh..I did those...once. Those...HURT!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

OMG these sound awful!  I'll try it, I'm a freak for pain! 

Should I do these in place of squats?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

You'll love them then....
You just getting to work today?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

I seriously can't wait to leave work today!  I'm having some deadly spring fever here.  

Its gonna be 80 degress out.  I just got a call from the cycle shop telling me that the tune up is done on my bike.  I leave here at 12:30 and I am gonna go spend the day riding.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

...and that's why it Snowed here 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

Well its gonna be 35 degrees here again on Thursday 

Questions on Legs - Should I do these smith things instead of squats?  And any ideas for Ham's or do you think lunges are good enough?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

I would only squat every other week for now, L/P, Front Squat. or Hack squat as  compound movements in the non-squating week, and then up the isolation exercises (although w/legs, some isolations border on compound because of mulri joint movement/involvement.)  

Do "these things" as you would a "catchall", ham/quad exercise, but know that it targets glutes/upper hams/hip flexors........still add quad and ham exercises to a w/o...however it can replace lunges! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

So how's this then

Week 1:  Smith Lunges, L/P, L/E, Seated L/C

Week 2:  Squat, L/E, Lying L/C, Step Ups


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> So how's this then
> 
> Week 1:  Smith Lunges, L/P, L/E, Seated L/C
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

or L/E, L/P One legged, S/L, L/C SS's, L/E  (that's right, before and after 

or what "She" said) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

That works too


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> or L/E, L/P One legged, S/L, L/C SS's, L/E  (that's right, before and after
> 
> or what "She" said)
> ...



OUCH - I hate L/E too.

So I keep the w8 lower though cuz I don't want them to grow anymore.  Remember, trying to shrink at bit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Jodi... Leah doesn't mind, and it seems like a logical step to me 

There is no reason why you can't use some of her W/O's from her CSH Journal.....after this week, some of her W/O's change for her show......but you can also "fish" then out of her journal now  and after her show.....if you guys were on the same split....you could adapt the W/O's I prepare for her to your needs? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

> Jodi... Leah doesn't mind, and it seems like a logical step to me



Did I miss something


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

He's suggesting you do some of my workouts...he should have put that comment last  lol (he's not the best w/ grammer and spelling  )


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

holy jeez, w8! You're nekkid!
um...nice bicep....


Hey Jodi-
Bicycle or motorcycle?
It looks like it's going to open up and pour outside...guess my sportbike stays indoors the rest of this week..


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He's suggesting you do some of my workouts...he should have put that comment last  lol (he's not the best w/ grammer and spelling  )



Oh, OK!  LOL!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

* Back 4/15/03 *

3 Sets WG Pullups: 8, 6,  
3 Sets Deadlifts:  135x8, 155x6, 185x5
3 Sets WG Pulldowns Plate loaded Hammer Strength:  140x10, 180x6, 160x6
3 Sets Parallel Grip TBar Row:  65x10, 75x8, 85x6

3 Sets Bicycle Tucks: 50
3 Sets Leg Raise: 30
1 Set Bench Tucks: 50

22 mins HIIT on Precor

PLUS:  3 Hours Mountain Biking - Not really cardio though too casual - It was 85 degrees today!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He's suggesting you do some of my workouts...he should have put that comment last  lol (he's not the best w/ grammer and spelling  )



At least I compensate for it!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

Well I'm going riding again today, but I'm doing my legs tonight. 

12-15 Rep Range/Lower weight

L/P - 1 legged, L/E, Smith, Lying L/C  

Sound Good?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes...and stop short of failure


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

*New Wussy Leg Workout 4/16/03*

3 Sets 1 Legged Leg Press:  90x12, 90x12, 90x12
3 Sets Leg Ext:  60x15, 60x12, 60x12 (I still fucking hate these)
3 Sets Leg Up Smith Thing  : 50x12, 50x12, 50x12
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  50x15, 55x15, 60x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Rotary Calf:  130x15, 150x12, 150x12
3 Sets Standing Calf:  155x15, 155x12, 155x12  

8 Mile Bike Ride Today 

It was 83 when I got out of work.  I literally watch the temp drop in half by 4 PM today.  It is now 40 degrees out.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I know how you feel...yesterday everyone was in shorts and tanks...today..winter coats! Sucks!

Glad you like the one leg smith


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the one leg smith



Today she liked it, tomorrow you'll be know as Fuckin'w8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

My ass is sore today...the thing w/ this exercise is...when you're doing it, you _think_ it's a leg exercise, and the next day you find out it isn't at all


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2003)

So far no more than usual pain - give it a few hours 

I hope I did them right.  

Leg up and toes flat on bench, opposite leg forward and in front(almost like doing smith squats), squat down to quad parallel to floor and press back up.  

Hopefully thats right and BTW did I tell you today how much I fuqqin hate L/E.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes...I think you did 

They sound like you got them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> So far no more than usual pain - give it a few hours
> 
> I hope I did them right.
> ...



Except I said to touch your back knee to the floor? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm short!  With my toes flat on the bench my knee don't touch.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Toes flat on the edge of the bench then...and get down! 

If the distance from your ankle to you knee is as high as a bench, you can do it!  Or use a 2-3" high pad, and tap it! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2003)

Will do!

I'm starting to feel it!     I hope I can still bike ride.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

Putting ASS against any surface in the comng hours is not advised! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

Easter started out good.  I even brought my own chicken.  Lets just say it ended in cheesecake.      I hate myself sometimes!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

so...you hada cheat day..no biggie! Back on track tomorrow!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2003)

> Lets just say it ended in cheesecake



OMG, you are soooo lucky.....my first day cutting and I have to read about cheescake, this sucks


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

You didn't have to look at Turtle Cheesecake all day before finally giving in.  

That was all I had, well that and a small very small portion of garlic mashed potatotes.  

I feel so dumb cuz I knew all that stuff was going to be there and tried sooooo hard to resist.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2003)

lol.........be strong, be strong.....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You didn't have to look at Turtle Cheesecake all day before finally giving in.
> 
> That was all I had, well that and a small very small portion of garlic mashed potatotes.
> ...


Don't sweat it! You are always sooo good...a good cheat day is in order sometimes. You look awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks Buff but I still don't like it.  Besides it makes me feel like shit too.................


My stomach hurts now!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

I need a diet change I think.  Any suggestions, here's my thoughts:

1.  I'm bored with this one
2.  I need to lose fat quicker
3.  I want to try something completely different from the norm
4.  I don't care how outrageous or difficult it is
5.  I need to lose fat quicker  
6.  The stickter (sp?) the better for me - weird but I do better the harder it is
7.  I need to lose fat quicker 
8.  I won't be having any more cheesecake

Suggestions???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

don't eat cheese cake and lose fat faster...any help?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

No.................. besides I rarely cheat and I mean rarely.  Oh boy, I hope w8 don't see this.  I told her this morning in hopes of supporting her I was going to be good all day!  

I'm serious though, I want suggestions.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

if it makes you feel any better...one of my leutinants has a church member bringing all sorts of good food  by..including cakes...I will need help...strength...
better not be any pumpkin pie...or I'm a goner!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

Good luck to you Burner.  

I'm going to bed 3 am comes quickly.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

they just showed up...damn...
be strong, burner...

Have a great evening!
Hell..I'll still be here when you get to work tomorrow! So, good night and see you in a few hours!
(I hate 12 hr shifts..)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2003)

> I need a diet change I think. Any suggestions, here's my thoughts:
> 
> 1. I'm bored with this one
> 2. I need to lose fat quicker
> ...



Just bumping this up so it doesn't get missed.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Noted....need some time please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Jodi, I have some ideas but I want to run them by Leah first..

However, see my Journal for my fat burning stack..would you like to try that?

Let's also consider cardio and volume training too....leave your impressions...and we'll review your journal to see where you are...K?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> What do you think of 3 meals, 35 P  20 C 5 F for  795 cals, then 2 meals at 35 P 0 C 15 F for 550 cals, total 175 P  60 C 45 F for 1345 cals in 5 meals
> 
> ...





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> K...but I think she should have a(nother) cheat day before she starts it
> 
> K on the cardio too, I think she needs it, ...and also, would like to see a different leg workout, I know she's already changed it a bit...but would like to get rid of static machines where she's sitting, like LP & LE and do more exercises where she's moving....DB lunges, Smith lunges, BB squats high rep (not smith squats), step ups and even some plyometric work if she can.






> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> K....I think she is gonna need ALL the exercises for legs, for variety and hittling at angles, not a program, she is ready for custom each week...and I basically agree, less of what she has been doing....I just want to see volume, 24 sets or more plus calves
> 
> ..and I think the carbs should be oats, apple, GF  for a while.........



Sorry...tried to get you out of leg extensions, lol...I really don't see the benefit of them when you're trying to bring your legs down...I'd much rather see you moving your whole body to work your legs (and get your heart rate up) rather than sitting on a bench doing extensions, but I'll leave that up to you and him to discuss and decide


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for trying w8 - I sure do hate those LE 

Thanks for the meal plan.

DP - I'll PM you bout the stack


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry...tried to get you out of leg extensions, lol...I really don't see the benefit of them when you're trying to bring your legs down...I'd much rather see you moving your whole body to work your legs (and get your heart rate up) rather than sitting on a bench doing extensions, but I'll leave that up to you and him to discuss and decide



We used then for cuts, depth of cuts and varieity.  Simple put L/E's = CUTS!

And we employ POF with toe angle, do one legged, dropsets, shock, SS's, etc...they are very valuable in a leg program, bulk or cut!  (Nothing hits the vastus medialis as well, which tightens the patella)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Here Jodi...I'll do it for both of us:


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2003)

Hour 1/2 trail riding count as cardio?  

Oh and I tried single track for the first time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

We had it in your program  as your TC session! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Here Jodi...I'll do it for both of us:



Very funny...NOT   

Too much estrogen here...gotta go!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2003)

So should I be following Leah's w/o's now?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

LOL....they're not that bad  ...You could!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Yep! 

Not that bad huh?  "Is that Smack Talk?" 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2003)

HA!  Not that bad, bull!  They look pretty tough to me but you know me, I'm always up for a challenge.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2003)

6 L Water

Meal1:
9 Egg Whites (probably stick w/ shake, too much work)
1/3 C. Oats
1 tsp. Heavy Cream
2 C. Coffee

Meal2 :
33G Scoops Whey
1/2 tsp. Flax
1 Med Apple
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1 tsp. Vanilla Extract

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chicken
1 Pink Grapefruit

Meal 4:
4.5 oz. Albacore
1 T. Homemade Safflower Mayo
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
7 oz. Cod (weighed raw)
1 tsp. CO
2 tsp. Flax
1 C. Salad Greens

Totals not including Fiber:
Cal: 1326
Fat: 44
Carb: 55
Protein: 173


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 6 L Water
> 
> Meal1:
> ...



When I have to do that I normally mix eggs w/ ground beef, it tastes good and you don't need so much eggs cause you're right...that's a lot of work, lol.

How come so low on fat? Was that the plan? I missed that totally


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2003)

I was think Ground Beef or chicken make some sort of southwestern omlet nix the cheese -   Too much work again though at 3 AM    I'll probably save it for the weekends

Yes that the plan M 1,2,3 - 5F  and I'm saving that 5 for my coffee in M1


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

K yeah...I'd be doing the shake at 3 am too, lol

*I'm a dork*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2003)

Well I followed the back workout that you did the other day Leah - It was good.  I didn't know how/know what Rope Pulldowns were so I skipped it.

*Back 4/23/03*
3 Sets Plate Loaded Hammer Pulldown:  140x10, 140x10, 150x8
3 Sets VBar Row:  90x12, 105x12, 115x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Plate Loaded Hammer 1 Arm Row:  55x12, 70x12, 75x12
3 Sets Palm up St8 Bar Cable Row:  90x12, 95x12, 100x12

4 Sets Rack Pulls:  115x12, 125x10, 135x10, 145x8
3 Sets St8 Arm Pulldown:  50x12, 60x12, 70x12

26 mins HIIT on Precor - 3 min warmup, 20 min intervals 3 min cooldown - I hated every minute of this 

And I mean that too, not even kidding I really don't like HIIT


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2003)

> 26 mins HIIT on Precor - 3 min warmup, 20 min intervals 3 min cooldown - I hated every minute of this



CARDIO!!!!!!!!! 



that sucks, i feel your pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K yeah...I'd be doing the shake at 3 am too, lol
> 
> *I'm a dork*



and a "tard"  sometimes :laug:

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> CARDIO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that sucks, i feel your pain



I know poor me! -   I'd rather be outside on my bike but I gotta do what I gotta do and that means cardio -


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Well...just do your cardio outside on your bike then! Who says you have to be inside?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

I wish!!!  You ever try HIIT on a Mountain Bike? -  

I did   Almost killed myselft too!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

I'd do it  I hate machines and any time I can do REAL cardio, I'd do that, lol.....it's better for you too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wish!!!  You ever try HIIT on a Mountain Bike? -
> 
> I did   Almost killed myselft too!



I'd settle for "Hill Repeats", find a 60 second hill, climb it, turn around, coast down, piddle...err..pedal around til 60 seconds is up...REPEAT 8-12 times...

It will make you a better, stronger cyclist too!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

If I find a 60 second hill, I'll try it 

I have to do legs today.  Am I following w8's w/o for this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Go back to earlier W/O's we are in Pre-contest mode now...just find one you like!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

OK 

I'm TRYING to find one I like


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

...that's funny 

Just pick a "Hard One!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6624&highlight=legs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK
> 
> I'm TRYING to find one I like




 Funny! lol


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Here:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6624&highlight=legs



  I DON'T FUCKING THINK SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

You on crack? 

Remember where thinker smaller here.  I want smaller legs!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

oh....sorry if it's "Too Hard" for you, I didn't think you could it anyway! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh I can do it alright - I just CHOOSE not to  

I've combined a mix of 2 of w8's plans into 1 and I'm going to do that.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

*Legs 4/23/03*

*Superset*
3 Sets Leg Ext:  70x10, 80x10, 90x10
3 Sets Lying L/C:  60x10, 70x10, 75x10

3 Sets Step Ups:  20x20, 25x15, 25x15
4 Sets Back Squats:  135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10
3 Sets 1 Leg Press:  90x10, 90x10, 90x10
3 Sets Walking Lunges:  20x20, 20x20, 20x20
3 Sets DB Calf:  20x10, 25x10, 25x10
3 Sets Seated Calf:  45x10, 70x10, 70x10

6 Sets Misc. Abs:  I was waiting for stuff

33 Mins TC on Precor - Raining no biking today


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

My ass is sore already!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

How long does it take you to do all of that????


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2003)

About an hour - Not bad.  My w/o wasn't originally that long but I had a lot of energy yesterday so I just kept going.  Been trapped in the house the past 2 days because of rain.  Today is beautiful though


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

good morning, Jodi!
happy Friday!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



I thought it was bad last night.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I thought it was bad last night.



What are you, On Crack 

Get OVER it!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2003)

Whats Dominatrix?  

I've seen quite a few chest w/o with it and wondering if I could do them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Whats Dominatrix?
> 
> I've seen quite a few chest w/o with it and wondering if I could do them




From the first page of her CHS journal:


quote:
OK, first you put the leg cuffs on each wrist, leave them loose enough so you can slip out and change partners! 
Then place a flat or low incline bench between the cables, cables on the bottom! 
Get some DB's, the women use 15, 20, 25.. the men vary 20-40. 
OK, with the leg cuffs attached and DB's in your hands, do 8 reps of big stretching flyes (hard contraction), then w/o rest, immediately go to 8 presses, full extension! 
Sounds easy, then try it! Oh yeah, cable resistance varies 2-5 plates! 
DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Whats Dominatrix?
> 
> I've seen quite a few chest w/o with it and wondering if I could do them



 ...you don't want to know!  I bet you'll like it


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

Meal 1:
3 Egg Whites
2.5 oz. Turkey
1/3 C. Oats
1/8 tsp. CO
2 tsp. Heavy Cream
1 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/3 C. Oats

Meal 3:
4 oz. Cooked Chicken
1 Apple
Green Beans

Meal 4:

Meal 5:


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

You would think by now I would know this question I'm about to ask but I always question myself so I'm gonna ask once and for all.

When I eat my carbs (oats, apple etc) should I be eating 1-2 C. Veggies with that or should I hold off and eat my veggies with my 0 Carb meals which would have me eating veggies in my last 2 meals of the day.  Or should I incorporate it in M 1,2,3 which is 20G C and have no veggies or carbs in M 4&5?  Did I confuse ya?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Since it's only 20g per meal, I'd have veggies w/ those meals...if it were 30g I'd save the veggies for the later meals.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2003)

w8...can't she have 1-2 cups of fibrous vegies with all meals....the carb counts would be negligable....what do you think?  I would tend to think the more vegies (green bulk/fibre) the better...within reason....assuming they don't make you too bloated.  My only suggestion would be to eliminate them post workout...just MO.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

*Chest  4/27/03*

4 Sets BB Incline Press:  BBx12, 65x12, 75x12, 85x10 (spot on last 2 reps)
3 Sets Dominatrix:  10+10x10+10, 20x12.5x8+8, 20+12.5x8+4
3 Sets DB Incline Press:  30x12, 30x10, 30x8
3 Sets DB Pullovers:  30x12, 35x12, 40x12
4 Sets Ext. Rotations:  5x20
3 Sets Swiss Ball: 10lb behind neckx30
3 Sets Hanging Leg Raise:  15
3 Sets Decline Crunch

75 mins. Biking on Trails


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

So how was the DOMINATRIX?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> w8...can't she have 1-2 cups of fibrous vegies with all meals....the carb counts would be negligable....what do you think?  I would tend to think the more vegies (green bulk/fibre) the better...within reason....assuming they don't make you too bloated.  My only suggestion would be to eliminate them post workout...just MO.



Yes and No, we actually like the rate of assimilation her early meals provide...and when we take away her carbs later, to avoid hunger pangs and slow things down....we want her to get the bulk of her  veggie fiber later in her day...

..But who the hell knows when her day starts and ends anymore?  Perhaps we should call it her "Consumption Day?"


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So how was the DOMINATRIX?



I waited to do chest today because I knew people were going to be looking at me funny so Sunday being the slowest day, I did them today.  I was certainly stared at and I felt like the focal point at the gym.  Oh well, it was fun actually.  The first set I hated because it was too easy so I increased and then OMG I couldn't believe how hard it was to do a press.  I was like WTF I'm only holding 12.5 DB, I can press 45 lb DB with ease.  

I like it and eventually people stopped staring.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes and No, we actually like the rate of assimilation her early meals provide...and when we take away her carbs later, to avoid hunger pangs and slow things down....we want her to get the bulk of her  veggie fiber later in her day...
> 
> ..But who the hell knows when her day starts and ends anymore?  Perhaps we should call it her "Consumption Day?"




OK now I'm confused again,  Veggies M1,2,3 or Veggies M4 & 5!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

I lost the last reply


It doesn't matter much...later is better, since there are fewer carbs to assimilate...fiber will help then, but it really doesn't matter.... 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

Ok I won't worry about the veggies.  You know I'm anal bout my meals, can't help it. 



> ..But who the hell knows when her day starts and ends anymore? Perhaps we should call it her "Consumption Day?"


LMFAO!  Yup and I need to be up and 3.5 hours to get ready for work


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

Meal 1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Med. Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Cooked Chicken
1 C. Green Beans
1/3 C. Oats

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Pink Grapefruit

Meal 4:
5.5 oz. Top Round
1 C. Broccoli
1 tsp. CO

Meal 5:
1 Can Albacore
2 tsp Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Flax

Totals not including Fiber
Cals:  1351
Fat:  46
Carb:  60
Protein:  172


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2003)

1351 kcals!!!!!!!!!


Are you hungry?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

Would you believe only when its about time to eat.  I know but I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

...and you haven't told us if it is working? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

So far so good. BW is the same but I look a little leaner.  It usually takes a good 2-3 weeks before any real results with my.  My body responds sooooooooooo slooooowwww!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

Couple things, I went grocery shopping last night and I really needed something else to drink with the warm weather coming around and I've ditched my soda so, Wylers (just like crystal light) has this new one called Green Tea w/ Peach.............YUMMY 

Also, I was picking up some safflower mayo in the natty food aisle (too lazy to make my own right now) when I saw the Drew's Salad Dressings.  They had the Peppercorn one and about 5 others but I got the peppercorn.  I haven't used it yet but I opened it and tasted it.......................OMFG!!!!!  It takes like a creamy salad dressing 

Oh and add veggies onto meal 5 tonight, I'm hungry.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

*Shoulders*

3 Sets DB Press:  25x12, 30x10, 30x10

4 Sets DB Ladders: Set 1: 4x10, 4x12.5, 4x15, 4x12.5, 4x10
Set 2:  3x7.5, 3x10, 3x12.5, 3x15, 3x12.5, 3x10, 3x7.5
Set 3:  3x5, 3x7.5, 3x10, 3x12.5, 3x15, 3x12.5, 3x10, 3x7.5, 3x5
Set 4:  8x15, 7x12.5, 6x10, 8x7.5, 7x5

3 Set 45 degree Front Raise:  12.5x15, 15x15, 17.5x12
3 Sets DB Upright Rows:  20x12, 20x10, 20x8
3 Set DB Bent over Laterals:  12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x12
4 Sets External Rotations:  20x5, 20x5, 20x5, 20x5

25 Mins. HIIT on Precor


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

We just picked up the whole line today......brought home the Kalamata Olive.. very good, but I didn't want it cuz I had egg on my salad...seemed like a clash....

You're so lucky! 

Our distributor picked up the salsa, but not in time to release it on this mornings truck...I will have a review in a week!

Jodi, what price did you pay...I can't believe this stuff is so inexpensive....we charge like $3.39 and get it for about 25% below wholesale...it freaking rocks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> *Shoulders*
> 
> 3 Sets DB Press:  25x12, 30x10, 30x10
> ...



MMMMmmmm, high rep ladders


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

2.49 my grocery slip says.  Guess I got a good price.  OMG it is soooooo yummy, I can't wait to have salad or better yet to cook chicken in again.  I bet my chicken will taste so good mariated in that stuff.  MMMMMmmmmmmm 

What are Lean Aways?  I wanted to do them tonight but I didn't know what they were.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

A very good price....I just had Todd's Bakery explain to me why I pay almost as much wholesale as the sell it for retail...they said delivered where I am, 3 day (the only way, perishable) would cost like $3.00 more per loaf than I charge.....it's still bad biz...SRP is SRP!

LEAH...where is that picture and explanation?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't know 

DB in right hand, grab onto something that will hold your BW w/ your left, feet directly under your left arm, lean away from what you're holding so you're on a 45 degree angle or so...and lift  and switch.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

It was a cool picture...strained myself making it!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know
> 
> DB in right hand, grab onto something that will hold your BW w/ your left, feet directly under your left arm, lean away from what you're holding so you're on a 45 degree angle or so...and lift  and switch.



Sounds fun - really it does. 

So the lift part is a lateral raise?



> A very good price....I just had Todd's Bakery explain to me why I pay almost as much wholesale as the sell it for retail...they said delivered where I am, 3 day (the only way, perishable) would cost like $3.00 more per loaf than I charge.....it's still bad biz...SRP is SRP!


 How dare you speak of the B words in my journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes, lateral raise, no body momentum 

This is "B" you may be able to have once a week, are you sure you want a retraction?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

It depends on what were discussing here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

BOYS NOT TOYS

BREAD

BODYBUILDING

  Did you see the url for Todd's ?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

Boys at my age we saying boys.  I don't need a BOY I need a MAN!!!!     And I need it more than once a week 



No I didn't see the URL's where?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.toddsorganicbread.com/

Ignore the "Cocoa Breakfast Bread"  Neither you nor w8 could handle it I fear!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

Thats nothing look what I found right in my home town.  I really have been doing my best staying away from this bakery too but I really want to go there.  I pass it everyday. 

Bakery in my town

They have F/F S/F L/C cheesecake too!!!  

Oh and check out the Ice Cream


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Be Strong Little One, Be Strong! ...

It would be advisible to stick to the dressing and stop looking/finding things at this point!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thats nothing look what I found right in my home town.  I really have been doing my best staying away from this bakery too but I really want to go there.  I pass it everyday.
> 
> Bakery in my town
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

I Know I'm boring same exact meals as yesterday

Meal 1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Med. Apple
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
4 oz. Cooked Chicken
1/3 C. Oats

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Pink Grapefruit

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
2 tsp Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Flax
2 C. Broccoli

Meal 5:
5.5 oz. Top Round
1 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. CO

Totals not including Fiber
Cals:  1351
Fat:  46
Carb:  60
Protein:  172


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2003)

Nothing is boring about that.  It is best to go with what works when cutting.  Just think of all the great things you will be allowed to eat when your cut is over.  Then you can really get creative


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

> Then you can really get creative



Oh I'm good at being creative with food choices but it doesn't mean its always good for me


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

*Arms 4/29/03*

*Superset*
4 Sets Rope Pressdown:  40x12, 50x12, 55x12, 60x12
4 Sets DB Curl:  15x12, 17.5x12, 20x12, 25x10

*Superset*
4 Sets Overhead Ext:  35x12, 40x12, 40x12, 40x12
4 Sets Cable Curls:  60x12, 60x12, 70x12, 70x12

*Superset*
4 Sets RG Single Arm Pressdown:  30x12, 30x12, 30x12, 30x12
4 Sets Hammer Curls:  17.5x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x12 (Didn't know what Hercules Curls were)

2 Hours Trail Riding - 80 degrees out today   I had a blast and I didn't want to stop


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> (Didn't know what Hercules Curls were)



Using two top cable attachments, w/ handles...hands up like you're doing a double bicep pose, curl towards your head. Stand slightly in front of the stacks, keep your elbows high, and curl towards the back of your head, not the front.

  They're awesome...my favourite bicep excercise!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> *Arms 4/29/03*
> 
> *Superset*
> ...



How long does take you to do a work out like this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Using two top cable attachments, w/ handles...hands up like you're doing a double bicep pose, curl towards your head. Stand slightly in front of the stacks, keep your elbows high, and curl towards the back of your head, not the front.
> 
> They're awesome...my favourite bicep excercise!



Maybe they should be called DP's curls  (w8, there was one called that)....? 

If the cables are adjustable, don't use the highest setting, set them just above your head 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> How long does take you to do a work out like this?



About 45 minutes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> About 45 minutes



You know you are right.....but a better answer is: "As long as it takes!  "


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Just checking it against my time.  Jodi told me not to be in the gym more than an hour under normal circumstances. I am trying to stick exactly to her plan.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Just checking it against my time.  Jodi told me not to be in the gym more than an hour under normal circumstances. I am trying to stick exactly to her plan.



I know


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

I loved that Arm workout.  I had a constant pump despite my prior 2 hour bike ride.   I'm doing legs today but I think that its going to be a very light w/o, lunges, light squats (maybe plie squats).  Legs are swollen from yesterdays bike ride still.    I followed an old rail trail for my ride yesterday and I found this route online this morning.  They have checkpoints along the way and mileage markers.  I just found out I did 34.5 miles yesterday.  I am very happy bout this because I knew I was cruising.  

Also, Bicep vein in both arms    Its been a while since I've seen that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I loved that Arm workout.  I had a constant pump despite my prior 2 hour bike ride.
> 
> Also, Bicep vein in both arms    Its been a while since I've seen that



 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Good job jodi..you're making me wanna bike again


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Med. Apple
1/2 T. Heavy Cream
1 C. Coffee

Meal 2:
4 oz. Cooked Chicken
1/3 C. Oats

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Pink Grapefruit

Meal 4:  K Ready big change for the Day 
approx. 6 oz. Sirloin tip (lunch date)
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
1 Can Albacore
2 tsp Safflower Mayo
1 tsp. Flax
1.5 C. Green Beans


Totals not including Fiber - Approx
Cals: 1370
Fat: 50
Carb: 60
Protein: 175


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Are you hungry on this meal plan??


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

A little but not bad.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Like a "date" date?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

*Legs 4/30/03*

4 Sets Squats:  BBx12, 95x12, 115x12, 135x12
3 Sets LE:  70x12, 70x12, 70x12
3 Sets BBSLDL:  95x12, 95x12, 95x12
3 Sets Walking Lunges:  20x20, 20x20, 20x20
1 Set Bench Step Ups:  20x10 (pressed for time)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

Yup a date date!  

This one actually went very well.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

You so should w8.  Its so much fun and after this long winter its relieving.  I'm lovin it.

Unfortunately it is raining today - no bike 

I have to do indoor cardio again, 

So I was thinking, could I do jumprope intervals.  If so I think I should lower the amount of intervals I do because its pretty intense.  What do you think?  
Signed
Still a cardio newbie


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

I should...I used to bike a shitload...everywhere, loved it. I'd have to get a new bike though...mine's shit now, lol.

Jumping rope is awesome, just make sure you're using good shoes 

If I train w/ my partner, then we go one minute on and one minute off and share the rope. Otherwise, I go till I keep screwing up and need rest, and then rest 3 minutes. I used to skip a lot though so I'm well conditioned for it....you may want to start out w/ 1 minute intervals.


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

Is this what you mean by skipping in your journal?  I never could figure out what you meant.  LOL - I just had this image of you skipping around the gym like we all use to do when we were little girls.    Although cute I could never quite figure out the effectivness of it. 

DP - Finally got my box.  OMG!!  

Ok seriously, I can't find how you told me to take the Green Tea, CLA & Guarana.  I lose stuff all the time


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Is this what you mean by skipping in your journal?  I never could figure out what you meant.  LOL - I just had this image of you skipping around the gym like we all use to do when we were little girls.    Although cute I could never quite figure out the effectivness of it.
> 
> *lmfao!  ...yes, that's what I meant....too funny LOL*
> ...


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

> Don't ya love when that happens?


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

*Back Workout*

3 Sets NG Pronated Pullups:  8,7,5
3 Sets RG Hammer Pulldown: w8 per side:  45x12, 55x12, 60x12
4 Sets 1 Arm DB Row:  30x12, 35x10, 40x10, 45x8
3 Sets Plate-Loaded Row: w8 per side:  45x12, 55x12, 65x10

*Superset*
3 Sets 1 Arm Cable Row:  30x12, 37.5x12, 45x10
3 Sets 1 Arm Pulldown:  30x10, 35x8, 35x9

3 Sets WG Cable Straight Arm Pulldown:  60x12, 70x12, 80x10

*Abs*
3 Sets Decline Reverse Crunch: 20
3 Sets Straight Leg Raise: 12
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch w/twist:  15 per side
3 Sets Flat Crunch: 15 per side

25 Mins. Jumping Rope - OMG I'm never touching a cardio machine again.  I had sweat pouring down my face and chest and I actually had fun.  I started playing games with my self,   and people were looking at me funny.  It was soooo much fun.  I think between biking and jumping rope those ought to be good enough for my cardio.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Remember, one treat a day..tell me which one you like best.....the mint are the most popular right now 

AM...your AM...1 guarana, 1 CLA.....about 4 hours later, repeat...gr8 if for a W/O..then 1 CLA later in the day, then again even later, 1 last CLA...30-45 minutes before meals on the CLA is good but not mandatory 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

BTW..I have 2 jumpropes left, they are 9 footers, may be too long for you...called Boas..and incredible......ask Leah and then let me know? 

See Boa 2000


http://www.activevideos.com/jumprope.htm


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Remember, one treat a day..tell me which one you like best.....the mint are the most popular right now
> 
> AM...your AM...1 guarana, 1 CLA.....about 4 hours later, repeat...gr8 if for a W/O..then 1 CLA later in the day, then again even later, 1 last CLA...30-45 minutes before meals on the CLA is good but not mandatory
> ...



What about the Green Tea?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Believe it or not, it was there in the original reply...I've been have a problem with sliding my mouse away when I click to edit...

Shoud say: 1 Guarana, 2 GT and 1 CLA....for the first two doses...then just CLA after that...sorry 

DP


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

So like every 2-3 hours on the CLA after the 2nd dose of all sound good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Yes, 3-4 hours even, you're awake a lot


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Is this what you mean by skipping in your journal?  I never could figure out what you meant.  LOL - I just had this image of you skipping around the gym like we all use to do when we were little girls.    Although cute I could never quite figure out the effectivness of it.



If we should ever cross paths, I'll show how effective skipping is!  Although I do not know nearly anything compared to DP and Leah, I do know boxing cardio.  Skipping is a great cardio workout.  If you have any rhythm what so ever, you can really get a good workout and have fun as well by skipping to the music.  

I use a leather skipping rope with interchangable weights in the handles.   On the light days, I take the weights out, on the days where I really need to kick it up a notch, I put the weights in and add a few more songs to the list.  I feel the workout in my wrists and forearms afterwards.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

I loved it.  I'm gonna take DP's idea and buy my own because the ones at they gym were too long for me


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

How are the changes you made going? Are you getting the results you wanted...or does it seem like you are at least headed in the right direction?

Just wonder'n how things were going.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

I learned a long time ago to never expect over night results.  We'll wait and see.  I just started a fat burning stack, 1 week ago I started a new diet plan and have since increased my cardio.  In another week or 2 I'll be able to provide a better analysis of how things are going.  



OMG I just sounded like such a fucking dork!


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

5 L. Water

Meal 1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 med. Apple
1 tsp. Instant Decaf
1 packet Splenda
1 C. Coffee 
1/2 T. Heavy Cream

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chicken
1/3 C. Oats

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 packet Splenda
1 Pink Grapefruit

Meal 4:
Missed - I fucked up I was at X Men biting my lip while my date ate buttered popcorn and my stomach was growling.  I wasn't gonna be rude and say don't eat that in front of me 

Meal 5:
9 oz. Blue Cheese Crusted Filet Mignon - And I ate every last bite of it, I was freaking starving
Broccoli
Salad Greens
1 C. Coffee w/ Frangelico
2 Diet Coke w/ Stoli Vanil  buzzing now 

OK, not the best of evenings for me but I could have had those cheddar mashed potatoes and bread plus a ceaser salad with my steak so I did good all things considered. 

I didn't eat any goodies yet.  I'm saving them for next week or another time.  My diet was good all week until today so I can go w/o the treats for now.  Discipline is key  

I'm buzzed


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Dorkette 

DP


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2003)

Hope I didn't scare my date away cuz I was so freaking hungry I could have licked the plate with the steak juices on it when I was done.     But I didn't that would have just been wrong.


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2003)

*Chest 5/3/03*

4 Sets Flat DB Press:  30x12, 35x12, 40x12, 45x9
3 Sets Incline Fly:  20x12, 25x12, 25x12
4 Sets Dominatrix 10+10x8+8, 10+12.5x8+8, 10+12.5x8+8, 10+12.5x8+8

*Superset*
3 Sets Smith Incline, w8 per side:  25x12, 30x10, 30x9
3 Sets Flat DB Fly: 17.5x12, 20x10, 20x10

3 Sets Machine flyes w/ Single Drop: 60x12+45x12, 65x9+50x8, 65x8+50x8

10 mins Jumping Rope


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Nice W/O 

Feel any increase in energy from our stack?  Stink yet? 

ZDP


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2003)

Definate on the energy but I don't stink.  Well I don't think I stink, some people may disagree with that.  

OMG - Did another site shut down or something, whats up with all the newbies.  Not that its a bad thing just seems like we got swarmed.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

You will STINK...lol


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You will STINK...lol



Well I don't and I don't want to stink.  I'm trying to date here.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

*Shoulders 5/5/03*

4 Sets Standing BB Press:  Barx12, 55x12, 60x10, 65x8

*Superset*
3 Sets DB Front Raise:  10x12, 12.5x12, 15x12
3 Sets Rope Front Raise:  15x12, 17.5x12, 20x8

*Superset*
3 Sets Lean Aways:  10x12, 12.5x2, 12.5x12
3 Sets Cable Lateral Behind Back:  10x12, 10x12, 10x12

3 Sets Lying Rear Raise:  10x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x10
3 Sets Hammer Press:  70x12, 80x12, 90x12

1 3/4 Hour Trail Riding


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2003)

> Well I don't and I don't want to stink. I'm trying to date here.



I know a couple of guys that would dsate ya......they love stinky women


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

Gee thank there Funky, sounds like some guys I'd really want to meet.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

OMG I was so spent and hungry from my w/o and riding today.  It felt great but I just sat down and ate and entire head of lettuce with my tuna.  

Guess I got plenty of fiber today


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

6 L Water
1 Starbucks Coffee w/cream 

Meal 1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Green Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chicken
1/3 C. Oats

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Pink Grapefruit

Meal 4:
2 Whole Eggs
6 Egg White
1/2 tsp. CO
1/2 tsp. Flax
1.5 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
7 oz. Cod (weighed raw)
1.5 C. Green Beans
1 tsp. CO
1.5 tsp. Flax

Totals not including fiber
Cals: 1381
Fat:  47
Carb: 65
Protein: 173


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Possible alcohol tonight.  
Lesser of 2 evils?? Wine or Vodka


----------



## Josie (May 6, 2003)

Hey Jodi,
I dont mean to barge in on your journal, but I must ask.. What are your result looking like now? Did you go on this diet to slim down, or buff up? I saw the pictures of your legs. You're pretty deisel I must say.  Im trying to slim down, tone up but not become too muscular. Im following the high protein, high-mod fat, low carb diet. In most cases, would this bulk one up? Or just melt away the fat over time? How are your measurements looking at t his point in time if you dont mind me asking? So far you are my inspiration, so I'll get better leverage from you..
-Josie


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Possible alcohol tonight.
> Lesser of 2 evils?? Wine or Vodka



4-6 oz of wine or 2-3 oz of Vodka...."Diesel Girl"


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 4-6 oz of wine or 2-3 oz of Vodka...."Diesel Girl"


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Josie *_
> Hey Jodi,
> I dont mean to barge in on your journal, but I must ask.. What are your result looking like now? Did you go on this diet to slim down, or buff up? I saw the pictures of your legs. You're pretty deisel I must say.  Im trying to slim down, tone up but not become too muscular. Im following the high protein, high-mod fat, low carb diet. In most cases, would this bulk one up? Or just melt away the fat over time? How are your measurements looking at t his point in time if you dont mind me asking? So far you are my inspiration, so I'll get better leverage from you..
> -Josie



Hi Josie,
I am cutting right now.  In other words lose bodyfat while retaining Lean Body Mass.  Whatever you do, don't use my meal plan because it has been designed to fit my needs.  Each of us are different.  You should start a journal and we can try to help you with your plan. 

I don't know my exact measurements right now but I wear a size 2 Pants if that helps you at all.  Waist is around 27 inches.  I am also trying to tone down my legs right now so I can wear my size 0/1 again.  I can't fit them over my legs


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

*Arms & Abs *

*Superset*
3 Sets Cambered bar pressdown:  70x12, 80x12, 90x12
3 Sets Preacher Curl: 30x12, 40x12, 50x8

*Superset*
3 Sets Single Arm Overhead Extension:  12.5x12, 15x15, 15x12
3 Sets Alternating DB Curl, seated incline: 15x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x11

*Superset*
3 Sets Parallel bar dips: BWx18 , BWx10, BWx10
3 Sets CG Smith Press w8 per side: 25x10, 25x8, 25x7

*Superset*
3 Sets Single Arm Cross Body Cable Curl:  30x12, 30x11, 30x10
3 Sets DB Hammer Curl:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Single Arm Rope Pressdown:  25x12, 30x12, 35x10
3 Sets RG Cable Curl: 25x12, 30x12, 35x12

3 Sets MB Double Crunch:  3KGx20 (they didn't list it in lbs)  
3 Sets swiss ball crunches:  30 
3 Sets Knee ups off:  5x20, 5x20, 5x20

 Damn w8, I don't know how you do these w/o all the time.  Fuck I'm wiped.    I said screw cardio with all these supersets.


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

lmao...ya don't need cardio when ya work like that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

LMAO...is somebody whining?  

Hey..I always hand out "feet up between the bench w8ed dips".......where did this parallel bar stuff come from?


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

> LMAO...is somebody whining?



  I don't whine 

Well not yet anyway, few more weeks of this an you never know.


----------



## Josie (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Josie,
> I am cutting right now.  In other words lose bodyfat while retaining Lean Body Mass.  Whatever you do, don't use my meal plan because it has been designed to fit my needs.  Each of us are different.  You should start a journal and we can try to help you with your plan.
> 
> I don't know my exact measurements right now but I wear a size 2 Pants if that helps you at all.  Waist is around 27 inches.  I am also trying to tone down my legs right now so I can wear my size 0/1 again.  I can't fit them over my legs



Wow Jodi, Your just a tiny little thing.. Strong as an ox, but tiny. Im self-conscious now. Im a 5'3 - 5'4 size six and weigh about 145 pounds.. I feel like a giant. You think I can get myself down to 125 pounds safely?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> *Arms & Abs *
> 
> *Superset*
> ...



Someone please tell me what at super set is?? I see it all of the time, but I don't have a clue


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

A superset is when you do two exercises, one after another, w/o rest...and you rest after you're done the second exercise.

Technically...a "superset" is when you do this w/ opposing muscle groups i.e. biceps curl w/ tricep extension.....and a "compound" set is when you do this w/ the same muscle group i.e. DB chest press w/ a DB Fly....however, most people just call them both supersets


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Josie *_
> Wow Jodi, Your just a tiny little thing.. Strong as an ox, but tiny. Im self-conscious now. Im a 5'3 - 5'4 size six and weigh about 145 pounds.. I feel like a giant. You think I can get myself down to 125 pounds safely?



Of course you can.  You are far from a giant though.  Sounds like you don't have much to go.  Remember its not about weight its about body composition.  Muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> A superset is when you do two exercises, one after another, w/o rest...and you rest after you're done the second exercise.
> 
> Technically...a "superset" is when you do this w/ opposing muscle groups i.e. biceps curl w/ tricep extension.....and a "compound" set is when you do this w/ the same muscle group i.e. DB chest press w/ a DB Fly....however, most people just call them both supersets



Oh, I see. That makes sense. Thanx. I learn SOMETHING new everyday...I make it a point.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You will STINK...lol



  WTF!! I think you implanted it in my head that I'm gonna stink cuz now I'm smelling things


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> WTF!! I think you implanted it in my head that I'm gonna stink cuz now I'm smelling things



If it helps Jodi...I don't smell nuth'in.


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

6 L Water
1 Starbucks Coffee w/cream 

Meal 1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Green Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chicken
1/3 C. Oats

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1 Pink Grapefruit

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
Romaine Lettuce
1.5 T. Drew's Garlic & Peppercorn

Meal 5:
7 oz. Cod (weighed raw)
1.5 C. Green Beans
.5 tsp. CO
2.5 tsp. Flax

Totals not including fiber
Cals: 1401
Fat: 51
Carb: 61
Protein: 173


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I've tried 4 Drew's....so far Shitake/Ginger in my favorite, Kalamatra/Caper while good, the least, Ceasar/Romano and Lime/Something in between.....gonna go for smoked tomato next......crap, I forgot to order the salsa's


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

I can tell you I will probably never use Newman's again


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

OMG there are like 10 Guest users looking at my journal right now.  I'm being watched


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I told you...this is where I tell people to come  

(and w8's CSH Journal   When she's good  )


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

*Legs 5/7/03*

3 Sets LE:  70x12, 80x12, 90x10
3 Sets LLC: 70x12, 70x10x 60x12
1 Continuous Set LP:  180x20 short press+10 Full + 20short + 10 full + 20 short + 10 full

6 Sets Squats:  Barx10, 95x10, 115x10, 135x10, 155x10, Barx20 

3 Sets Step Ups:  15x10, 15x10, 15x10

1.5 hours Trail Riding


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

DP I had the mint one.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

*Back and Cardio*

Wayyy off today.  Too tired and my w/o sucked ass 

4 Sets WG Pullups: 6, 6, 5, 5
3 Sets High Rope Pull, single arm: 40x11, 40x10, 40x10
3 Sets RG BB Row:  85x12, 85x12, 95x10

*Superset*
3 Sets Seated V bar Row:105x10, 105x10, 105x10
3 Sets Hammer Low Row:  40x12, 45x12, 45x12

*Superset*
3 Sets Rack Pulls:  135x9, 135x10, 135x10
3 Sets Hypers:  BWx12, BWx12, BWx12

11 Mins. Elliptical
8 Mins Stair Master - I'm never doing this fuking thing again 
12 Mins. Running on Treadmill

Can you tell I was bored with cardio.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> DP I had the mint one.



Want more candy little girl? 

I was hoping you would like it!


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Want more candy little girl?
> 
> I was hoping you would like it!



  I just had the Hazelnut woodies thing.  :bounce:


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2003)

*Chest & Abs*

10 min Run on Treadmill

5 Sets Flat DB Press: 25x12, 30x12, 35x12, 40x12, 45x6
4 Sets Incline Smith, w8 per side: 10x12, 25x12, 35x12 40x6
3 Sets Swiss Ball Flyes:  20x12, 25x12, 30x8
3 Sets Incline DB Press: 25x12, 30x12, 30x8
4 Flat bench cable Flyes:  10x12, 2012, 25x12, 30x8

*Superset*
3 Sets 25 lb plate on stomach Decline Crunch: 15
3 Sets 25lb plate behind head Decline Crunch: 15
3 Sets Side Bends on Hyperext. thingy:  15 per side

15 mins HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

*Shoulder 5/12/03*

10 Mins Run 6.0

*Superset*
4 Sets Side Lateral Raise: 12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x10, 12x5.8
4 Sets Front Raise: 12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x10, 12x5.8
4 Sets Rear Delt Raise: 12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x10, 12x5.8

3 Sets DB Shrugs: 45x15, 45x15, 45x15 (decided to go light lately on shrugs, traps are getting big)
3 Sets Smith Upright Rows, w8 per side:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12 (still stay light on uprights due to rotator)

*Superset*
3 Sets DB lean-aways:  12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x12
3 Sets Bent Cable Laterals:  10x12, 10x12, 10x12

3 Sets External Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15

I couldn move to pull my hair back when I was done 

20 Mins HITT Running


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Journal Done - Can a mod close please!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 16, 2003)

You're finished


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

Just a quick note before re-closing it, by Jodi`s request.

She`s not going anywhere, just through with this journal


----------

